# Movie vs Movie - winner stays on



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Star Wars

Star Wars vs. Lord of the Rings


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

krtgolfing said:


> Star Wars
> 
> Star Wars vs. Lord of the Rings


Star Wars vs Shrek


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Star Wars vs Men in Black


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I think we should be doing one movie rather than an entire franchise. It makes the choices a lot broader, and the choices simpler. 

Star Wars, which was the original name for Episode IV A New Hope, vs Thor: Ragnarok


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thor: Ragnarok vs. 8½


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

Thor Ragnarok vs The Dark Knight


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Dark Knight vs Avengers: Infinity War Part 1


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Infinity War vs. Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Guardians of the Galaxy vs Back to the Future Part 1


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Back to the Future Part 1 vs IT (2017)


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Back to the Future Part 1 vs. Jurrasic Park


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Back to the Future: Part 1 vs. Back to the Future: Part II


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Back to the Future vs. La Dolce Vita


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Back to the Future vs Child's Play


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Back to the Future vs It's a Wonderful Life


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Back to the Future vs Die Hard


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Die Hard vs. The Maltese Falcon


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Die Hard vs Terminator 2


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Terminator 2 vs Inception


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

sigh...
Terminator 2 vs. The Hidden Fortress


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Hidden Fortress vs. '**********


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Hidden Fortress

The Hidden Fortress vs Casino Royale (2006)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Hidden Fortress vs. The Girl Can't Help It


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

The Hidden Fortress 

The Hidden Fortress vs. Yojimbo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yojimbo vs. Throne of Blood


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

Yojimbo vs Apocalypse Now


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That's serious... oh my. How do I even...


Yojimbo vs. Phantom of the Paradise, the greatest film ever made


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yojimbo. We all know the greatest film of all time is The Big Lebowski.

Yojimbo vs Seven Samurai


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yojimbo. We all know* the greatest film of all time is The Big Lebowski.*
> 
> Yojimbo vs Seven Samurai












Seven Samurai


Seven Samurai vs. Portrait of Jennie


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You know nothing, Jon Snow.

Seven Samurai vs The Hateful Eight


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Seven Samurai vs. Amélie


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Disgusting.

Seven Samurai vs Infinity War


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I had enough of that movie. Too many personal ties to it. Got tired of it.

Probably Seven Samurai, but let's be wild...

Infinity War vs. Batman (1989)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Personal ties? ~_~

Whatever. I love the movie to no end. 

Infinity War vs Winter Soldier


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Infinity War vs Dawn of the Planet of the Apes


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I work in the entertainment industry. That film is no longer fun to me at this point.

Infinity War vs. Castle of Cagliostro

BTW Just downloaded your game.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, you're wrong. 

Infinity War.

Good. You'll love Mass Effect. Before you do the mission on Virmire, though, before that mission at any point, do this mission first.

http://masseffect.wikia.com/wiki/Wrex:_Family_Armor

You need to to get the best outcome possible on Virmire. Otherwise the series makes changes for the worst (pretty much universally considered worse, as well).


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, you're wrong.
> 
> Infinity War.
> 
> ...


Let's just say it's a great film that bothers me for professional and personal reasons. It's great, I just don't need to watch it again.

I'll keep you updated on my ME status.

Infinity War vs. The Godfather


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Infinity War vs Incredibles 2


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Infinity War vs. Superman Returns.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Infinity War vs. The Seventh Seal


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Infinity War vs. Spider-Man: Homecoming.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Infinity War vs. Citizen Kane


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Infinity War vs. GoodFellas.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Goodfellas vs The Departed


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

The Departed

Very underrated movie that one is.

The Departed vs Titanic


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Departed vs. Gilda


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Departed

The Departed vs Krull


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Krull vs. Flash Gordon (1980)


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Krull

An amazing fantasy classic.

Krull vs Willow


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Krull vs. Phantom of the Opera (1925)... the GOAT!


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Krull

1925 is too old maaaaannnn.

Krull vs Starship Troopers 1


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Krull vs Toy Story 1


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Toy Story vs. Bride of Frankenstein, GOAT #2


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Bride of Frankenstein vs The Wolfman (1941)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bride of Frankenstein vs. The Mummy (1932)


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Bride of Frankenstein vs Frankenstein (1931)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bride of Frankenstein vs. The Black Cat (1934)


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Bride of Frankenstein vs Freaks


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

This one hurts. Both films mean the world to me. 

Both. Both is the right answer.



*sigh* Let's go with Bride of Frankenstein.


Bride of Frankenstein vs. The Abominable Dr. Phibes


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

The Abominable Dr. Phibes (Love Vincent Price)

The Abominable Dr. Phibes vs House of Wax


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Abominable Dr. Phibes vs. The Tingler


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

The Abominable Dr. Phibes vs The Pit and The Pendulum


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Abominable Dr. Phibes vs. The Mad Magician


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

The Abominable Dr. Phibes vs The Fly


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Abominable Dr. Phibes vs. Theatre of Blood


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

The Abominable Dr. Phibes vs The Raven


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

The Abominable Dr. Phibes vs Witchfinder General


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

The Abominable Dr. Phibes vs Dog Day Afternoon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Abominable Dr. Phibes vs. Dark Passage


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

The Abominable Dr. Phibes vs The Masque of the Red Death


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Abominable Dr. Phibes vs The Godfather II


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Abominable Dr. Phibes vs. Eyes Without a Face


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*sigh*

Eyes Without A Face, just so this game can hopefully become fun for a bit.

Eyes Without A Face vs Kill Bill


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I love Eyes Without a Face.











Eyes Without a Face vs. Batman Returns, the best Batman movie.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Batman Returns vs Infinity War


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Infinity War vs Dark Knight


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You are gonna hate me...

Batman Returns vs. Beetlejuice

Edit:

Crap!

Infinity War vs. The 7th Voyage of Sinbad


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Infinity War vs The Big Lebowski

Batman Returns is a terrible movie btw. Why do you have such horrible taste?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Batman Returns is a misunderstood masterpiece!

Infinity War vs. White Heat


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's garbage. Also, Doctor Strange is in Infinity War, so good job.

Infinity War vs Midnight Run


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I knew that when I picked Batman Returns. Such a great movie.

Infinity War vs. The Sting, another film I adore... but other people like it, too!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Penguin does NOT live in the FUCKING SEWER. 

Infinity War vs Lord Of The Rings: The Return Of The King


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That's not what Tim Burton says!

I should pick Return of the King, but I'm still high on Infinity War. It's no Batman Returns, but it's pretty damn cool.










Infinity War vs. Night Nurse


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Night Nurse vs. Airplane!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tim Burton's an idiot. He also had Joker kill Batmans parents. At least 89 is a good movie, though, if extremely outdated. 

I'll admit Return Of The King is operating at a higher level, but Infinity War is more fun. There may be no better crafted films in history than the LOTR's trilogy. I can't think of anything they did wrong.

fpalm

Airplane vs Back To The Future


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

DID NOT SEE THAT COMING!

Night Nurse vs. Lonely Are the Brave

Edit: 

Damn!

Back To The Future vs. Lonely Are the Brave


Burton > Nolan


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I did. Everybody in this section loves old, bad movies.

Back To The Future vs Django Unchained


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Back To The Future vs. The Time Machine (1960)

Joker killing Batman's parents never bothered me. As a whole, Batman (1989) feels more like a Batman film than any other live-action take.

Batman Returns is just more fun.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Back To The Future vs Pulp Fiction

I'm glad you and I have different definitions of "fun".


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Back to the Future vs. Blade Runner


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Back to the Future vs Forrest Gump


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Batman Returns is an oddball horror film masquerading as a superhero epic. It feels like Tim Burton got away with something. 

Back to the Future vs. The Red Shoes (1948), one of the most gorgeous films ever made


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Back To The Future. Blade Runner is terrible. I'll get heat for that, I don't care. No good. Sci-Fi in general can get out.

Back To The Future vs Goodfellas



> Batman Returns is an oddball horror film masquerading as a superhero epic. It feels like Tim Burton got away with something.


My point exactly.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I should really go with Goodfellas...

Back To The Future vs. Gold Diggers of 1933


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Either choice is fine. They're both all time classics. It's a hard choice for me to make. They both have a style I love.

Back To The Future vs Indiana Jones And The Raiders Of The Lost Ark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Raiders of the Lost Ark vs. Jungle Jim


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You're lucky I liked Raiders on a second viewing.....

Raiders Of The Lost Ark vs Aladdin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Raiders of the Lost Ark vs. The Thief of Bagdad (1940)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Raiders vs Fear And Loathing In Las Vegas

Fear And Loathing is gonna lose, so let me say, great movie.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It is... but Raiders is a GOAT.











Raiders vs. Key Largo


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Maybe it's because I haven't seen it enough, but I don't regard Raiders as a GOAT. I like it a lot. Maybe I like comedy too much. Fear And Loathing is great.

"Dogs fucked the Pope. No fault of mine."

Raiders vs Natural Born Killers


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Do you prefer Last Crusade? 

Raiders vs. Larceny, Inc.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Raiders is the only one I've seen. One of my favourite podcasters likes The Last Crusade more though. You'd probably like their show. I've been wanting to get to it. They're all in my Netflix queue, I just don't have the time, I'm going through other stuff. 

Raiders vs Jaws


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Raiders vs. The Great Mouse Detective


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Raiders vs Doctor Strange


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You pulled the Strange card. You wanna move on...

Okay. 

Raiders is a better film, but I can live with this.

Doctor Strange vs. Superman (1978)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doctor Strange vs. Deadpool.

(don't you dare reply Phantom)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NOBODY TELLS THE PHANTOM WHAT TO DO!!!










Doctor Strange!


































Doctor Strange vs. Deadpool


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> You pulled the Strange card. You wanna move on...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> ...


No, I just kinda wanted to see if you were as high on the movie as you were on the character. It was more a curiosity than anything else.

If Raiders is the better film, then pick Raiders. It's not a better film, but regardless. 

Deadpool vs Deadpool 2


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Deadpool vs. the Devil's Advocate


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Strange movie is great.

Deadpool 2 (I liked Zazie Beetz) vs. Coraline










Edit:

Deadpool vs. Coraline


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Deadpool vs Guardians Of The Galaxy

For what it's worth, I like Deadpool 2 more as well. Maybe it's recency bias. Maybe it's seeing an electrical cable shoved up the Juggernauts ass. Maybe it's Josh Brolin being awesome. IDK. It wasn't Domino, though, that I can safely say.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SHAME.

Guardians Of The Galaxy vs. Starcrash


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Guardians Of The Galaxy vs. Revenge of the Sith


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> SHAME.


Huh.....

Guardians Of The Galaxy vs Suicide Squad (Or as someone in a Youtube comments section once called it, and has been my name for it ever since, Guardians Of The Ghetto)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I love Coraline... it's a cinematic marvel.










Guardians Of The Galaxy vs. Forbidden Planet


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh. Well I've never seen it, and since you love it, I'd probably hate it anyway.

GOTG vs The Nice Guys


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It's basically a horror film for kids... so yeah. You would hate it.

Brolin was boss in Deadpool 2.

More shame.

GOTG vs. The Maltese Falcon


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's on Netflix, I've added it to my queue. I'll watch it in about 8 years when I finish what I'm doing.

GOTG vs The Hateful Eight


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GOTG vs. Rashomon


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Now there's the real shame. Hating on an absolute fucking masterpiece.

GOTG vs Winter Soldier


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

GOTG vs Planes, Trains & Automobiles


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GOTG vs. The Sting, an actual masterpiece


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

The Sting vs. The French Connection


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Sting vs. Magic (1978)


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

The Sting vs. Heat


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Sting vs. Doctor X


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sting vs. It's a Wonderful Life.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

It's a Wonderful Life vs The Apartment


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Apartment vs. An American in Paris


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Apartment vs Shaun Of The Dead


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

All those movies fucking suck


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Good. My turn again. 

Shaun Of The Dead vs Clerks


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Shaun Of The Dead vs. Mr. Vampire... WHICH INSPIRED HSIEN-KO.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Shaun Of The Dead. First for being awesome, and secondly, for not inspiring Hsein-Ko.

Shaun Of The Dead vs The Worlds End


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Shaun of the Dead is awesome.

Shaun of the Dead vs. The Musical Vampire


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Finally you speak sense.

Shaun Of The Dead vs X Men: First Class


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Shaun of the Dead vs. The Era of Vampires


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Shaun of the Dead vs. The Lost Boys


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Shaun of the Dead vs. Zombieland.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Shaun of the Dead vs Platoon


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Shaun of the Dead vs Dawn of the Dead


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Shaun of the Dead vs Mission: Impossible - Fallout


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Shaun Of The Dead vs Batman Begins


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Batman Begins vs. Superman Returns.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Batman Begins vs Wonder Woman 2017


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wonder Woman (2017) vs. Batman: Mask of the Phantasm


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Batman: Mask of the Phantasm vs Batman: The Killing Joke, excluding the prologue


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Still Batman: Mask of the Phantasm. Killing Joke is a bland adaptation of a brilliant book.


Batman: Mask of the Phantasm vs. Batman: The Movie (1966)

Man, Batman has been in some great movies..


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Batman: Mask of the Phantasm vs Superman (1978)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Mask of Phantasm vs Spider-Man 2


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Spider-Man 2 (was rooting for Bats but I have to be realistic)

Spider-Man 2 vs X-Men 2


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Spider-Man 2 vs. Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Spider-Man 2 vs Ed Wood


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Spider-Man 2 vs Dumb & Dumber


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Spider-Man 2 vs The Meteor Man


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Spider-Man 2 vs Jurassic Park


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Spider-Man 2 vs True Lies


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Spider-Man 2 vs. The Godfather


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Spider-Man 2 vs Se7en


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Spider-Man 2 vs Iron Man 2


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Spider-Man 2 vs Captain America: Civil War


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Captain America: Civil War vs Evil Dead 2


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oooh, tough one, but I'm going to go with Evil Dead 2. 

Evil Dead 2 Vs. Scent of a Woman


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Evil Dead 2 vs The Shining


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Evil Dead 2 vs. Cabin in the Woods.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Evil Dead 2 vs Suspiria


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Suspiria vs. The Phantom of the Opera (1925)

Two of my favorites.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Phantom of the Opera

Phantom of the Opera Vs. Nosferatu (1922)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Phantom of the Opera (1925) vs. Mad Love (1935)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mad Love, because the Batman story that invented Harley Quinn is named after it, and that's worth more than anything Phantom Of The Opera has done. Also it's a 100% on RT and POTO is not.

Mad Love vs Kill Bill


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Phantom of the Opera has inspired several Batman stories.










^ That's a straight-up retelling of Phantom.

Also, The Man Who Laughs was put into production because of the success of Phantom. No Phantom, no Man Who Laughs, no Joker...

And Harley was not invented for Mad Love. She was invented for Joker's Favor. Mad Love was an origin story, but it was not the original Harley story.

Mad Love vs. The Unknown (1927)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Whatever. Then let's just say Mad Love wins because Phantom is your all time favourite movie and I want something that has at least a sliver of a chance of losing.

Mad Love vs Godfather


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anything has a sliver of a chance if I'm not online. 

Since it's just us and I know you hate the old stuff...

Mad Love vs. Infinity War... go nuts.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

But you are online, so I picked the one you're less enthusiastic about.

Mad Love over Godfather. 

Infinity War vs The Untouchables


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mad Love is still a top 50 film for me. I picked it for a reason. 

When you're around, I try to limit the amount of old stuff I post... unless I'm teasing you.

I'm curious... what is your favorite film? The Big Lebowski? Infinity War? The Hateful Eight?

Infinity War vs. Carrie (1976)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Mad Love is still a top 50 film for me. I picked it for a reason.
> 
> When you're around, I try to limit the amount of old stuff I post... unless I'm teasing you.
> 
> ...


Godfather isn't in your top FIFTY? 

Those would be the 3. Django Unchained is in the conversation as well. I'm not sure, it's a hard decision. The Big Lebowski might be it, but I might like all 3 the same, for different reasons. 

Infinity War vs Casino


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Maybe top 100...

The first time I saw Django Unchained was at Tarantino's theater in Hollywood. Great night, great movie.

My friend is in Casino... but Doctor Strange is in Infinity War, so...


Infinity War vs. The Dark Knight


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dark Knight vs Batman Begins


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Dark Knight vs. Taxi Driver


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

.....

Infinity War. The Dark Knight really isn't that good if you take away Heath Ledger. I mean, granted, you can kinda say that about any film, but that's what makes the movie. Also, Nolan deserves a ton of flack for not stopping Bale from doing that utterly stupid Batman voice. How he let that pass, I have no idea. As bad as Batman v Superman is, and it is ATROCIOUS, the maddest I've ever been watching a film, at least Zack Snyder was smart enough to do what I've been saying for years and give Batman a voice modulator. I was a huge proponent of that. Batman is a billionaire, he should not be putting on a fake voice, it's ridiculous.

Either way, Infinity War's the GOAT, at least until next year. 

Infinity War vs Jurassic Park

God dammit. fpalm

The highly overrated TDK that didn't deserve to beat Infinity War vs Kingsmen: The Secret Service


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kingsmen: The Secret Service. It's a lot more fun.

Favorite Batman movie?

Kingsmen: The Secret Service vs. Spies Like Us


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Absolutely it's more fun. 

I mean, live action, it is The Dark Knight, as overrated as it is. It's still a top level CBM. Overall, though, in terms of theatrical release, not just live action, probably Mask Of The Phantasm. If you remove that horrible Batgirl prologue and just focus on the adaptation, maybe Killing Joke, but I haven't seen it since it first came out. Either way, those are better than any of the live action ones. Mask Of The Phantasm doesn't have that prologue, so that's probably the answer.

Mask Of The Phantasm
Killing Joke (the prologue sucks, I know)
The Dark Knight
Batman Begins
89
Rises
Justice League
Forever
Returns
Batman and Robin
Batman v Superman

All the live action Batman movies have problems. If The Dark Knight and Batman Begins have no other problems besides the voice, it's the fact that they're too real world and don't embrace the comic book nature of it. I'm hoping one day we get a Batman equivalent of The First Avenger or The Winter Soldier.

Kingsmen: TSS vs X: Men Days Of Future Past


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mask of the Phantasm is quality stuff. Also saw that at the New Beverly. 

Kingsmen vs. The Last of Sheila


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Anything that's Conroy Batman for me is the peak. To me, there is no other Batman, he's it. Those shows/movies/games just encapsulate what Batman is to me in a way none of the live action stuff, or any of the other animated stuff does, no matter how good or bad it may be.

Kingsmen 1 vs The Wolf of Wall Street


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> .....
> 
> Infinity War. The Dark Knight really isn't that good if you take away Heath Ledger. I mean, granted, you can kinda say that about any film, but that's what makes the movie. Also, Nolan deserves a ton of flack for not stopping Bale from doing that utterly stupid Batman voice. How he let that pass, I have no idea. As bad as Batman v Superman is, and it is ATROCIOUS, the maddest I've ever been watching a film, at least Zack Snyder was smart enough to do what I've been saying for years and give Batman a voice modulator. I was a huge proponent of that. Batman is a billionaire, he should not be putting on a fake voice, it's ridiculous.
> 
> ...


Batman fan here and I respect your opinoin.

TDK > Infinity War, but Infinity War is top 3-top 4 for me. Black Panther is the closest a comic book movie has come to the Dark Knight; maybe the first one for me that made me think it legit might have been better until the hype wore off. 

I understand saying TDK is overrated and I've said so myself (in fact i believe the first 45 minutes to an hour of Batman Begins is the best we've gotten in a Batman movie) - I also didn't like Harvey Dent getting "venomized" ala Spiderman 3 in the movie either. That said, TDK's good dominates everything else. Joker was _that _good- Saying he makes the movie shouldn't be viewed as a bad thing. Take Hannibal Lecter from Silence of the Lambs. Take Darth Vader out of Empire Strikes Back. Take John Doe out of Se7en. Take the Wicked Witch of the West out of the Wizard of Oz. Take Thanos out of Infinity War and it's just another one-liner filled MCU film. Infinity war worked because of actual stakes and the payoff of 10 years of buildup. Dark Knight clicked on all cylinder's because of Heath's Joker and the theme of escalation proposed at the end of Batman Begins. He was so good that Eckhart's performance as Dent (which was also great) was completely overshadowed along with the other many great moments from the movie. 

The movie broke molds for a what a comic book movie can be. It has flaws (subpar 3rd act including the boat plot which while it puts faith in humanity and having faith rewarded over darkness it relies too much on our species. There's no question in my mind in a real world scenario one of those boats gets blown up haha- but the 3rd act still has moments like the hospital, Batman saving the hostages, the end of the movie that is still quoted to this day- Batman's voice is too much at times) but every movie can be torn up if you really want to do it. TDK just raised the bar so high. It's influenced its genre and beyond in many ways since.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> _Mask of the Phantasm _is quality stuff. Also saw that at the New Beverly.
> 
> Kingsmen vs. The Last of Sheila


I want a direct live action of that movie haha. MOTP could *easily* be argued as the best Batman movie ever made. But it's animated so it doesn't get put on the level it should; it also tanked in theaters when it came out.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kingsmen 1 vs. The Mark of Zorro (1940)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kingsmen 1 vs Back To The Future 3


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Back To The Future 3 vs. Johnny Guitar


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Back To The Future 3 vs Austin Powers: International Man Of Mystery


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Back to the Future 3 vs. Shock Treatment, the greatest "equal" of all time


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Back To The Future 3 vs Death Proof, Tarantino's only bad movie


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Back to the Future 3 vs. Looper.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

But also his only film with Mary Elizabeth Winstead!

Back To The Future 3 vs. 10 Cloverfield Lane


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

And his only bad one? Coincidence? No.

Alright, yes, it's a coincidence. It's still a bad movie regardless of who's in the piece of shit. Kurt Russell didn't make it bad, Tarantino did.

Back To The Future 3 vs Lord Of The Rings: The Two Towers


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The car chase at the end was cool...








Damn. Damn, damn, damn...


Back To The Future 3. Let's keep that train a-rollin'.

Back To The Future 3 vs. SpaceCamp


----------



## Uness (Sep 1, 2016)

Back To The Future 3 vs one flew over the cuckoo's nest


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Back To The Future 3 vs Full Metal Jacket


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Back To The Future 3. Maybe if Full Metal Jacket had only been the opening. IDK.

Back To The Future 3 vs No Country For Old Men


----------



## Uness (Sep 1, 2016)

No Country For Old Men vs 12 angry men


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No Country vs The Big Lebowski


----------



## Uness (Sep 1, 2016)

The Big Lebowski vs Old boy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Old Boy vs. Darkman


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Darkman vs Iron Man


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Iron Man vs Captain America Civil War


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Captain America: Civil War vs. The Ruling Class


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Captain America: Civil War vs Wonder Woman


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Wonder Woman vs Infinity War


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Edit: Fuck

Infinity War vs The Matrix


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Infinity War vs. Amélie, a delightful movie that will never make it to Round 2...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Infinity War vs The Incredibles


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I can see the future...




Honestly, this could go either way...

Infinity War vs. Fantasia


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

The Incredibles vs. Mission Impossible


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No, it can't go either way!

Infinity War vs The Hateful Eight, a delightful movie that will never make it to Round 2...


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Hateful eight vs. Reservoir dogs


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Hateful Eight vs Hellboy II: The Golden Army


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It won one!

Reservoir Dogs vs. Smashed, featuring a brilliant performance by our greatest actress.

EDIT:

It won two!

Hellboy II: The Golden Army vs. Smashed, featuring a brilliant performance by our greatest actress.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> It won one!


Yeah, and it shouldn't be an accomplishment, like it will be if Asuka ever wins the womens title (she won't). It should be an automatic, expected given. 

Hellboy II: The Golden Army vs The Dark Knight Rises


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hellboy II: The Golden Army vs. The Shape of Water, featuring a brilliant performance by our second greatest actress.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hellboy II: The Golden Army vs Thor


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hellboy II: The Golden Army vs. The Devil's Backbone

Here's some bonus Sally Hawkins:


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Hellboy II: The Golden Army vs The Disaster Artist


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hellboy II: The Golden Army vs. Pan's Labyrinth


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hellboy II: The Golden Army vs Fear And Loathing In Las Vegas


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hellboy II: The Golden Army vs. Crimson Peak


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hellboy II: The Golden Army vs Pulp Fiction


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Pulp Fiction vs Django Unchained


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Django Unchained vs. Pacific Rim


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Django Unchained vs Collateral


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Django Unchained vs Dirty Harry


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dirty Harry vs. Unforgiven


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Django Unchained vs Nightcrawler


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dirty Harry vs The Naked Gun


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Man, that's harder than it should be....



The Naked Gun (not sure if this is the right choice) vs. Young Frankenstein


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

For me, it's the right choice. Dirty Harry is a great movie but the Naked Gun just kills me. I also saw Naked Gun first, I grew up on it, so when I saw that scene in Dirty Harry earlier this year (yes, it took me that long), I got even more appreciation for it, knowing what it was drawing from.

The Naked Gun vs The Simpsons Movie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Naked Gun vs. Happy-Go-Lucky, starring our second greatest actress...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Please stop showing that ugly face. It could melt vibranium.

The Naked Gun vs Lord Of The Rings: The Fellowship Of The Ring


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SHE IS ADORABLE!!!



Lord Of The Rings: The Fellowship Of The Ring vs. Three Colours: Blue


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ughhhh. Seriously. You want to vote for old stuff, that's fine. Stop showing that face. It's unpleasant.

Lord Of The Rings: The Fellowship Of The Ring vs Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:sadbecky 

She's really talented and unique and underrated and seems super-sweet and I love her... :sadbecky 

She is the Asuka of actresses who have played mute characters.

Lord Of The Rings: The Fellowship Of The Ring vs. Wild Strawberries


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Good for her. She's also uglier than me. If you promise to stop posting gifs/photos of her, I'll let you vote for Phantom Of The Opera next. We'll call it an exchange of favors. 

Lord Of The Rings: The Fellowship Of The Ring vs The Hobbit


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

BEAUTY IS IN THE EYE OF THE BEHOLDER!!! 

:sadbecky

I think she's pretty...








It's cool. I just won't post her picture... here.


Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring vs. The Passion of Joan of Arc (1928)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, and my eye that I behold needs to be gouged out.

Lord Of The Rings: The Fellowship Of The Ring vs Phantom Of The Opera (1925)

A deal is a deal. Go nuts.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Phantom of the Opera (1925) vs. The Hateful Eight


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thank you. 

The Hateful Eight vs Avengers: Age Of Ultron, aka the Avengers film that everyone irrationally hates even though it's actually pretty damn good, just not as good as the first and the third.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I do not understand the hate for it! 

Avengers: Age Of Ultron vs. Thor: Ragnarok


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Thor: Ragnarok vs Spider Man 2


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Spider-Man 2 vs Ant-Man and the Wasp


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm glad somebody else made that pick because that was tough for me.

Thor: Ragnarok vs Spawn

EDIT 

Ant-Man And The Wasp vs Spawn


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Ant-Man And The Wasp vs First Blood


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ant-Man And The Wasp vs Stop! Or My Mom Will Shoot. A notoriously bad Stallone movie, which from the sounds of it, I don't want to see.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I came back just to vote for Wasp.


Ant-Man and The Wasp vs. Mom and Dad (1945)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ant-Man And The Wasp vs D2: The Mighty Ducks


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Ant-Man And The Wasp vs Mission Impossible: Fallout


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ant-Man And The Wasp vs Raging Bull


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ant-Man And The Wasp vs Rocky III


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ant-Man And The Wasp vs Superman: The Movie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It's Superman... but I'm on a Wasp high right now.

Ant-Man and The Wasp vs. Doctor Strange

You know who should play Inza Cramer? Sally Hawkins.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Ant-Man and The Wasp vs Predator


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ant-Man and The Wasp vs. Aliens


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Aliens vs Terminator 2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Aliens vs. Alien


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Terminator 2: Judgment Day vs Skyfall

EDIT 

IDK. Aliens? I didn't see it. Alien is HORRIBLE. Aliens is supposed to be less horror oriented.

Aliens vs Skyfall


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Aliens vs Casino Royal (2006)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Casino Royale vs On Her Majestys Secret Service


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You might like Aliens. 

Aliens vs. Earth vs. the Flying Saucers

EDIT:

On Her Majesty's Secret Service vs. The Man with the Golden Gun


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

I always get upset whenever anyone chooses anything over T2, it's the greatest movie ever made. I'm gonna cry :kurtcry3

Casino Royale vs The Wolf of Wall Street


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> You might like Aliens.


I sincerely doubt it.

T2 sucks, btw.

The Wolf of Wall Street vs The Departed


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It's nothing like Alien.

The Wolf of Wall Street vs. Hard Ticket to Hawaii


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Phantom Of The Opera is also nothing like Alien. Doesn't mean I like it.

The Wolf Of Wall Street vs War Dogs, which is The Wolf of Wall Street but not as good. Although it was good.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> T2 sucks, btw.


Wow, I've never thought I'd see this statement in my lifetime. Are you for real? 

The Wolf of Wall Street vs Goodfellas


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Goodfellas vs. Blade Runner


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

arch.unleash said:


> Wow, I've never thought I'd see this statement in my lifetime. Are you or real?
> 
> The Wolf of Wall Street vs Goodfellas


Maybe sucks is too strong, I don't know, but I didn't like it. It's on Netflix, I'll watch it again. It sure as hell ain't anywhere near the greatest movie ever made.

Goodfellas vs Clerks

Goodfellas vs Blade Runner may be the easiest choice I've ever seen, lol.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Goodfellas vs. Hard to Die

Blade Runner is a bit overrated.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Goodfellas vs Die Hard

And with that, Goodfellas run has come to an end. Sad to say. I'd have picked Goodfellas, personally, but Die Hard is still great.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Maybe sucks is too strong, I don't know, but I didn't like it. It's on Netflix, I'll watch it again. It sure as hell ain't anywhere near the greatest movie ever made.
> 
> Goodfellas vs Clerks
> 
> Goodfellas vs Blade Runner may be the easiest choice I've ever seen, lol.


I don't know, you should give it another watch. I watched it in the cinema last year when it was re-released in 3D, and that was after watching it at least 100 times before, and it was still easily the greatest movie experience I've ever had. It's that fucking good.

Die Hard vs Rocky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I really wanted to go with Goodfellas, but I can't...


Die Hard vs. Cobra (1986)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

arch.unleash said:


> I don't know, you should give it another watch. I watched it in the cinema last year when it was re-released in 3D, and that was after watching it at least 100 times before, and it was still easily the greatest movie experience I've ever had. It's that fucking good.
> 
> Die Hard vs Rocky


Well, I'm glad you love it, but even if I have a different opinion of it, which I doubt, it ain't gonna be anywhere NEAR my favourite film.

Die Hard vs Natural Born Killers



> I really wanted to go with Goodfellas, but I can't...


You clearly didn't want to or you would have done it...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I meant before I saw what the next film was. I was all in for a Goodfellas run.

Die Hard vs. Raiders of the Lost Ark


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Die Hard, probably.

Die Hard vs Jaws



> I meant before I saw what the next film was. I was all in for a Goodfellas run.


You should've been in for a Goodfellas run anyway. It's the better movie.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gotta go with my genre...

Jaws vs. Creature From the Black Lagoon


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, I'm glad you love it, but even if I have a different opinion of it, which I doubt, it ain't gonna be anywhere NEAR my favourite film.
> 
> Die Hard vs Natural Born Killers
> 
> ...


If you acknowledged it being at least good I'd be able to sleep at night. :eddie

What can beat Die Hard? It's a little tough.

Die Hard vs Die Hard with a Vengeance

Edit: Fuck, it was conquered. I didn't watch any of the above so I'll pass.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

arch.unleash said:


> If you acknowledged it being at least good I'd be able to sleep at night. :eddie
> 
> What can beat Die Hard? It's a little tough.
> 
> Die Hard vs Die Hard with a Vengeance


I'll go into it hoping I still hate it, then.

What can beat Die Hard? I can think of a lot...although Jaws wasn't one of them. Jaws is a decent, possibly good at best film. Nowhere near what its legend is.

Jaws vs Kill Bill


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I can go either way, so I'll go with what I think is more popular here...

Kill Bill vs. Enter the Dragon


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'll go into it hoping I still hate it, then.
> 
> What can beat Die Hard? I can think of a lot...although Jaws wasn't one of them. Jaws is a decent, possibly good at best film. Nowhere near what its legend is.
> 
> Jaws vs Kill Bill


:lol I can't sleep these days anyway so it won't make a difference.

Kill Bill vs Reservoir Dogs

I fucking love Tarantino.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Good choice. The much better film. Also, there's anime and Japanese music in it, so you're kinda obligated to, otherwise you're not living up your reputation.

I fucking love Tarantino as well. He's the only director who I'm a completionist for. Which is why I'm PRAYING he never does that Star Trek film. The last thing I want is to be forced into a Star Trek movie.

Kill Bill vs Inglourious Bastards


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kill Bill vs. Five Fingers of Death


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kill Bill vs Do The Right Thing


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Good choice. The much better film. Also, there's anime and Japanese music in it, so you're kinda obligated to, otherwise you're not living up your reputation.
> 
> I fucking love Tarantino as well. He's the only director who I'm a completionist for. Which is why I'm PRAYING he never does that Star Trek film. The last thing I want is to be forced into a Star Trek movie.
> 
> Kill Bill vs Inglourious Bastards


We have this Dicaprio/Pitt movie to look forward to for now, it looks Tarantino to the max.

Kill Bill vs Prisoners


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kill Bill vs. Come Drink with Me


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kill Bill vs Coming To America


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kill Bill vs. The Lady Hermit, which would make a great double feature with Vol. 1.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kill Bill vs Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kill Bill vs. Executioners from Shaolin


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I thought for sure Kill Bill was done there. Which wouldn't have made me mad, but I'm glad it pulled through.

Kill Bill vs The Empire Strikes Back


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We both adore Kill Bill... that's pretty sweet.

I think I'm out for now. Keep Kill Bill alive!

Kill Bill vs. The Spiritual Boxer


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Kill Bill vs It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kill Bill vs Hell Or High Water


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kill Bill vs. Re-Animator


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Kill Bill vs The Nice Guys


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kill Bill vs. Batman Returns


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Kill Bill is still going? wow.

Kill Bill vs Logan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kill Bill vs. House (1977)


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

House (1977) vs The Gods Must Be Crazy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

A worthy film to end the streak.

House (1977) vs. House on Haunted Hill (1959)


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

House on Haunted Hill (1959) vs Cat People


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

House on Haunted Hill (1959) vs Brimstone & Treacle


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

House on Haunted Hill (1959) vs The Haunting (1963)


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

The Haunting 1963

It 1990 V Child's Play 1988 ( Chucky )


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Child's Play vs. Gremlins (1984)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gremlins (1984) vs. Bride of Frankenstein


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Gremlins (1984) vs. Rush Hour


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gremlins vs. Re-Animator


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Re-Animator vs. Army of Darkness


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Re-Animator vs. The Battle Wizard


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Re-Animator

Re-Animator vs Return of the Living Dead


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Return of the Living Dead vs. The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Shawshank Redemption. One of the greatest movies ever.

The Shawshank Redemption vs Pulp Fiction. Battle of the films that got fucked by Forrest Gump at the 94 Oscars.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Shawshank Redemption

The Shawshank Redemption vs Scent of a Woman


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The Shawshank Redemption

The Shawshank Redemption vs The Mist


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Shawshank Redemption vs The Hunt For Red October


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Shawshank Redemption

The Shawshank Redemption vs Schindler's List


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Shawshank Redemption vs. Infinity War


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Infinity War vs Deliverance


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Infinity War vs Logan


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Logan

Logan vs Rocky


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Rocky

Rocky vs Rocky II


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Rocky vs Creed


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rocky vs. The Calamari Wrestler


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Rocky

Rocky vs Rambo

'ain't gonna be no rematch'


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Rocky vs the Dark Knight


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rocky vs. King Kong (1933)

I'm already mad!


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Rocky vs The Fighter


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*sigh*

Rocky vs. The Night of the Hunter


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rocky

Rocky vs Rocky IV


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rocky vs. The Sting


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Sting. I've never seen it, but Rocky is one of the worst movies I've ever watched.

The Sting vs Star Wars Episode 4


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

A New Hope vs The Force Awakens


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Force Awakens

The Force Awakens vs The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring

In a stomp.

The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring vs The Lord Of The Rings: The Two Towers vs The Lord Of The Rings: The Return Of The King

We will not turn this into a multiple movie thread, but in this instance, I think it's appropriate.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring vs. The Blood of a Poet


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring vs Inception


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring vs. Paprika, which is like Inception... but good.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring vs The Prestige


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring vs. Magic (1978)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

TLOTR: The Fellowship of the Ring vs Casino Royale


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Casino Royale vs GoldenEye


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Casino Royale vs. Blazing Saddles


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Blazing Saddles

Blazing Saddles vs Wayne's World


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Blazing Saddles vs. Duck Soup


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Blazing Saddles vs Monty Python and the Holy Grail


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Monty Python vs. A Clockwork Orange.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Fuuuuck... >.<

Monty Python and the Holy Grail vs This is Spinal Tap


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

This is Spinal Tap vs Princess Bride


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Princess Bride vs. Phantom of the Paradise...


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The Princess Bride

The Princess Bride vs The Goonies


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Princess Bride vs Shrek


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Princess Bride vs. Ed Wood


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

The Princess Bride vs. Captain America: The Winter Soldier


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Captain America: The Winter Soldier

And yes, I already see the joke coming.....

Captain America: The Winter Soldier vs Trainspotting


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Captain America: The Winter Soldier vs. Ant-Man


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Captain America: The Winter Soldier vs The Thing (1982)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Thing (1982) vs. The Thing (2011), starring our greatest actress.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

The Thing (1982) vs The Blob (1958)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Blob (1958) vs. The Fly (1958)


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

The Fly (1958) vs An American Werewolf in London


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Huh. I'm surprised nobody took the bait.

American Werewolf in London I guess. I've never seen either.

vs Godfather


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oh my. This may be the hardest one yet..,.

God... how do I pick?

An American Werewolf in London vs. I Married a Monster from Outer Space (1958)

EDIT:

Same result.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

American Werewolf in London vs some modern film you're willing to let win. Anything at all from 1970 or beyond. I don't care.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

An American Werewolf in London vs Night of the Living Dead (1968)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Both are amazing...


An American Werewolf in London vs. Kill Bill


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kill Bill vs Django Unchained


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kill Bill vs. *sigh* The Big Lebowski


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey, don't blame me. You're the one who picked Lebowski. Kill Bill was my all time favourite film for years. I would've been very happy to see it go on a massive run. It's still in my top 5.

The Big Lebowski vs O Brother, Where Art Thou?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I was playing. We've given Kill Bill a few runs. Figured you would want to do the same for The Big Lebowski.

The Big Lebowski vs. Hello Mary Lou: Prom Night II


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I would, but many people here, including you don't seem to like the film very much, even though it's one of the worlds most popular films. How big of a run is it really going to get?

The Big Lebowski vs Gladiator


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We'll see...

The Big Lebowski vs. Ski Party (1965)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Big Lebowski vs Sweeney Todd (2007)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

For the sake of the run...


The Big Lebowski vs. The Trip (1967)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh, fuck the run, just vote for the film you want.

I actually like the 2007 Sweeney Todd a lot, for the record.

The Big Lebowski vs The Incredible Hulk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Really?! A horror musical does not seem like your kind of picture.

The Big Lebowski vs. The Mini-Skirt Mob


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, well, you think you know me...*Edge theme cues up*

I like it quite a bit. Enough that I bought it. I don't like it as much as I like some of the films in my collection, like Tarantino movies, or the MCU, or Clerks, Back To The Future, The Nice Guys, The Lord Of The Rings trilogy, etc which I adore, but it's very enjoyable. Besides, I didn't really consider it a horror film. I understand it's gory and dark, but that doesn't necessarily mean horror to me, and I liked the musical numbers. 

The Big Lebowski vs John Wick


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Big Lebowski vs. The Shape of Water...

...starring Sally Hawkins!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

(Y)

The Big Lebowski vs The Revenant


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The Revenant

The Revenant vs The Fisher King


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fisher King vs. Sunset Boulevard (1950)


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Sunset Boulevard vs Black Sunday/The Mask of Satan


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Sunset Boulevard (1950)

Sunset Boulevard (1950) vs Samson and Delilah (1949)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sunset Boulevard (1950) vs. Deep Red


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Sunset Boulevard (1950)

Sunset Boulevard (1950) vs Magic (1978)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Given the run Sunset Boulevard is on.....Magic.

Magic vs Terminator


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Terminator vs. First Blood


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Terminator vs Deadpool


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Deadpool vs Man of Steel


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Deadpool vs Master And Commander: The Far Side Of The World


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Deadpool vs Back to the Future


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Deadpool vs Super Troopers


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Super Troopers vs Forrest Gump


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Super Troopers vs. Ghostbusters (1984)


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Super Troopers vs Liar Liar


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Super Troopers vs Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

HOW DID SUPER TROOPERS BEAT GHOSTBUSTERS!?!?! WHAT IS EVEN GOING ON?!?!?!?

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind vs. Perfect Blue


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Easy. Super Troopers is better. 

Perfect Blue vs Akira


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lord Trigon said:


> Easy. Super Troopers is better.












Perfect Blue vs. Paprika


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Ugh you sound like my wife. Ghostbusters=Overrated, Super Troopers = God

Perfect Blue vs Ninja Scroll


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Perfect Blue vs. The Red Queen Kills Seven Times


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Ghostbusters is Beetlejuice's bitch.

Perfect Blue vs Urotsukidoji: Legend of the Overfiend


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Can't argue with that.










Perfect Blue vs. The Castle of Cagliostro


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Perfect Blue vs Ghost in the Shell (1995)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oooh...

Perfect Blue vs. Pom Poko


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Perfect Blue vs Fantastic Planet


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Perfect Blue vs. Forbidden Planet


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Perfect Blue vs Phase IV


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Perfect Blue vs. The Thin Man


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Perfect Blue vs End of Evangelion


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Perfect Blue vs. My Neighbors the Yamadas


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Perfect Blue vs Why Don't You Play in Hell?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Perfect Blue vs Gundam: Char's Counterattack


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Perfect Blue vs. The Snake Girl and the Silver-Haired Witch


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

The Snake Girl and the Silver-Haired Witch vs The Cook, the Thief, His Wife & Her Lover


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Cook, the Thief, His Wife & Her Lover only because I know of it

The Cook, the Thief, His Wife & Her Lover vs Highlander: Quest of Vengeance


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

The Cook, the Thief, His Wife & Her Lover vs Planes, Trains and Automobiles


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Cook, the Thief, His Wife & Her Lover vs. Suspiria


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Suspiria vs Black Christmas (original version)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Suspiria vs. Phantom of the Paradise, the greatest film of all time (scientific fact)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Suspiria vs The Stuff


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Suspiria vs. The Blob (1958)


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Suspiria vs Deep Red


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Suspiria vs The Blob 1988


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Suspiria vs. The Night Walker


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Suspiria vs Blade Runner


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Suspiria vs. Cat Ballou


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Suspiria vs. Black Sabbath


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Suspiria vs. Hercules in the Haunted World


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Suspiria vs The Wicker Man (60s version)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Suspiria vs. Flesh and the Spur


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Suspiria vs Near Dark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Suspiria vs. Hillbillys in a Haunted House


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Suspiria vs Cannibal Holocaust


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Suspiria vs. Your Vice Is a Locked Room and Only I Have the Key


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Suspiria vs Creepshow


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Suspiria vs. The Mask of Fu Manchu


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Suspiria vs Creature From the Black Lagoon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GAH!


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> GAH!


:lol Pick one!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Creature From the Black Lagoon vs. TerrorVision


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Ding dong the witch is dead.

Creature From the Black Lagoon vs Gojira


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Too soon, man... too soon...

Creature From the Black Lagoon vs. Son of Frankenstein


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

You're the one who killed her. 

Creature From the Black Lagoon vs The Beast From 20,000 Fathoms


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Lord Trigon said:


> You're the one who killed her.
> 
> Creature From the Black Lagoon vs The Beast From 20,000 Fathoms


You fucked up.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

James T. Kirk said:


> You fucked up.


My fault. I originally picked Creature From the Black Lagoon. Just changed it back to Creature to keep things going.

Creature From the Black Lagoon vs. This Island Earth


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

This Island Earth

This Island Earth vs The Toxic Avenger


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

This Island Earth vs. 20 Million Miles to Earth


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

This Island Earth

This Island Earth vs Swamp Thing


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Swamp Thing vs The Lost Boys


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The Lost Boys

The Lost Boys vs Beetlejuice


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Lost Boys vs Who Framed Roger Rabbit


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Lydia hates you. >.<

The Lost Boys vs Near Dark


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Near Dark vs. Midnight Cowboy


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Near Dark vs What We Do in the Shadows


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

What We Do in the Shadows vs. Phantom of the Paradise


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

What We Do in the Shadows vs Fearless Vampire Killers


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

What We Do In The Shadows. I didn't find it funny, though, except for one scene. When Taika Waititi bites his date and he severs an artery and blood is gushing everywhere, I was practically in tears. Other than that, not that great.

What We Do In The Shadows vs Midnight Run


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Once again, I am the only sane person in this thread!

What We Do in the Shadows vs. Young Frankenstein


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You voted What We Do In The Shadows over *Midnight Run*. You are as sane as Vince McMahon.

Young Frankenstein vs Naked Gun 1


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Young Frankenstein vs An American Werewolf in London


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Still sane.










Young Frankenstein vs. Bride of Frankenstein


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Bride of Frankenstein vs Curse of Frankenstein


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GOAT Bride of Frankenstein vs. The Mad Magician


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Bride of Frankenstein vs Gods and Monsters


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bride of Frankenstein vs. Horror of Dracula


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Horror of Dracula > except that part where Harker has the clear opportunity to kill the Count but idiotically kills the Bride instead. That always bothered me.

Horror of Dracula vs Curse of the Werewolf


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I am actually fine with Horror of Dracula winning.

Horror of Dracula vs. Phantom of the Opera (1962)


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Horror of Dracula vs The Mummy (1959)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Horror of Dracula vs. The Gorgon


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Don't agree with that one it's the greatest Mummy movie of all time...

Horror of Dracula vs Plague of the Zombies


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I don't agree with that! Karloff all the way!

Horror of Dracula vs. Brides of Dracula


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Well I believe Lee's Swamp Thing slasher mummy has aged better. Hammer perfected the Mummy movie.

And it didn't even have *Brendan Fraser* in it! -_-

Brides of Dracula (awesome climax) vs Revenge of Frankenstein


----------



## reecejackox (Oct 11, 2017)

Revenge of Frankenstein vs The Simpsons Movie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Revenge of Frankenstein vs. Lovely But Deadly


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Revenge of Frankenstein

Revenge of Frankenstein vs Bride of Frankenstein


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bride of Frankenstein vs. House of Horrors (1946)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Bride of Frankenstein vs Night of Dark Shadows


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Night is just okay. House is brilliant.

Bride of Frankenstein vs. Count Yorga, Vampire


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Bride of Frankenstein vs House of Dark Shadows


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Should've saw that one coming...


Bride of Frankenstein vs. The Thing from Another World


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Bride of Frankenstein vs Nosferatu the Vampyre


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bride of Frankenstein vs. The Bride (1985)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Bride of Frankenstein vs Frankenstein Unbound


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bride of Frankenstein vs. Alphaville


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Bride of Frankenstein vs Lost Highway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bride of Frankenstein vs. The Magnificent Ambersons


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Bride of Frankenstein vs. The Magnificent Ambersons


No perhaps, you are.

Bride of Frankenstein vs Blue Velvet


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bride of Frankenstein vs. Woman in the Dunes


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Bride of Frankenstein vs Mary Shelly's Frankenstein


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bride of Frankenstein vs. Remember Last Night?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Bride of Frankenstein vs Ghostbusters


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ghostbusters vs Midnight Run


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup. Saw Tyrion's name and knew that Bride was out.


Ghostbusters vs. Beetlejuice


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

As it should be. Be thankful it took that long. 

I don't even like Ghostbusters, but it was acceptable enough to win.

I swear, nobody here's actually seen Midnight Run.....

Beetlejuice vs Inglourious Basterds


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I have. It's good, just not Ghostbusters/Bride of Frankenstein good.

Beetlejuice vs. Batman Returns


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Beetlejuice vs Sweeny Todd


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Beetlejuice vs. Ed Wood


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Beetlejuice vs Tim Burton's Dark Shadows


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I think I'm the only DS fan who likes that movie...


Beetlejuice vs. Big Fish


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> I have. It's good, just not Ghostbusters/Bride of Frankenstein good.
> 
> Beetlejuice vs. Batman Returns


It's far better than Ghostbusters. I was completely underwhelmed with Ghostbusters. As for Bride of Frankenstein, I'm not even gonna dignify that with a response.

Beetlejuice vs Goodfellas


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Beetlejuice vs. After Hours


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Beetlejuice vs Ghostbusters 2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Beetlejuice vs. Ghostbusters (2016)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Beetlejuice vs Nothing But Trouble


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Beetlejuice vs. Hocus Pocus


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Beetlejuice vs Buffy the Vampire Slayer


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Beetlejuice vs. House (1977)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Beetlejuice vs The Crow


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Beetlejuice vs. Mad Max: Fury Road


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Beetlejuice vs The Thing (80s version)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Beetlejuice vs. The Blob (1958)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Beetlejuice vs Jacob's Ladder


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Beetlejuice vs. Dark Passage


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Beetlejuice vs Re-Animator


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*sigh*

Beetlejuice vs. The Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Beetlejuice vs Little Shop of Horrors


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Corman or musical?

Also,

Beetlejuice vs. The Rocky Horror Picture Show (1975)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Corman or musical?
> 
> Also,
> 
> Beetlejuice vs. The Rocky Horror Picture Show (1975)


The musical

Beetlejuice vs Clue


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Beetlejuice vs. Young Frankenstein


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Beetlejuice vs The Godfather II


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Beetlejuice vs. Citizen Kane


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You know, I remember Beetlejuice pretty well, and it wasn't THAT good. Stop Becky Lynching Beetlejuice. It's decent.

Beetlejuice vs Doctor Strange


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Doctor Strange vs. You Got Served


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Don't you dare compare Beetlejuice to Becky Lynch!

Its aesthetic blew me away as a kid. Still does, really. In a way, Beetlejuice was my Star Wars. 

It's still Beetlejuice, but I think we can move on.


Doctor Strange vs. Black Panther 

Bye, Doc.

EDIT:

Still stands.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Black Panther vs. Blade


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Black Panther vs. Darkman :mark


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Black Panther vs. Matrix


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Black Panther vs. The Seventh Seal


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Since I know where this is going if I put Black Panther, I'm not picking that one


The Seventh Seal vs Clash of the Titans (Original)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Black Panther vs Wonder Woman

Will you be a racist or a sexist? #Twittermoron

EDIT - Why did you just have to do that? ~___~

Clash of the Titans vs Infinity War


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm not voting against Ray Harryhausen. Sorry.

Clash of the Titans vs. The 7th Voyage of Sinbad


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Clash of the Titans (original) vs Clash of the Titans (New Version)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clash of the Titans vs. 20 Million Miles to Earth


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Clash of the Titans vs Jason and the Argonauts


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jason and the Argonauts vs. It Came from Beneath the Sea


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jason and the Argonauts vs Excalibur


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Damn. Still Harryhausen, but damn.

Jason and the Argonauts vs. Flash Gordon (1980)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Flash Gordon vs Ted


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Flash Gordon. The Flash stuff in Ted is great tho.


Flash Gordon vs. Starcrash


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Flash Gordon vs Zardoz


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Flash Gordon vs. The Battle Wizard


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Flash Gordon vs Cape Fear (1991)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Flash Gordon vs. Roman Holiday


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Flash Gordon vs Dune


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Flash Gordon vs. Planet of the Vampires


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Flash Gordon vs Raiders Of The Lost Ark


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Raiders Of The Lost Ark vs Highlander


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Raiders Of The Lost Ark vs Back To The Future


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Raiders Of The Lost Ark vs Lifeforce


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Raiders Of The Lost Ark vs The Hateful Eight


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Raiders of the Lost Ark vs. Bwana Devil


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Raiders of the Lost Ark vs Goldfinger


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*sigh* late again. Another criminally wrong winner.

Raiders Of The Lost Ark vs Kill Bill


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Kill Bill vs The Nice Guys


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kill Bill vs. Come Drink with Me


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Kill Bill vs Drunken Master


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kill Bill vs. Crippled Avengers


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kill Bill

The Nice Guys is phenomenal, for the record. That's a movie a lot of people will not have seen (obviously that doesn't apply to the people in here), unfortunately, as it barely broke even, but when I did see it, I was floored by how great it was. I recommend it to anyone who hasn't seen it.

Kill Bill vs A Fistful Of Dollars


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Kill Bill vs Skyfall


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kill Bill vs. The Deadly Breaking Sword


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

What kind of fucking movies are these?

Kill Bill vs Tropic Thunder


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Kill Bill vs The Dark Knight


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kill Bill vs. Five Fingers of Death


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kill Bill vs Django Unchained


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kill Bill vs. Five Deadly Venoms


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Five Deadly Venoms

Five Deadly Venoms vs The Matrix


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Five Deadly Venoms vs. Lady Whirlwind


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't even believe what's going on in here anymore.

Five Deadly Venoms.....I guess vs Lady Snowblood


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Both are classics, but...

Lady Snowblood vs. Kill!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I figured as much, that's why I picked it.

Are we talking about Kill Bill? If so, that. vs Pulp Fiction. If not, then I guess the former vs Pulp Fiction.

EDIT - Ok, we're talking about some crap.

Lady Snowblood vs Pulp Fiction


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lady Snowblood vs. Shogun Assassin


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lady Snowblood vs Kill Bill


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I knew that was coming...

*sigh*

Kill Bill vs. The City of Lost Children


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kill Bill vs The Boondock Saints


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

KILL BILL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kill Bill vs. Black Orpheus


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kill Bill vs The Villainess


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kill Bill vs. The Lady Hermit


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kill Bill vs Rurouni Kenshin: Origins


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kill Bill vs. Executioners from Shaolin


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kill Bill 










vs The Departed


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I was avoiding that gif. :sadbecky

Kill Bill vs. The King of Comedy


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Kill Bill vs King Kong (1933)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Why you gotta be like that? :sadbecky

King Kong (1933) vs. Black Sunday (1960)


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Black Sunday (1960) vs Sunday Bloody Sunday


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Black Sunday (1960) vs The Mummy (1932)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I can't.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Black Sunday (1960) vs Pinky (1949)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Black Sunday (1960) vs. House of Horrors (1946)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Black Sunday(1960) vs The Wicker Man (1973)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Black Sunday (1960) vs. Strangler of the Swamp


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Black Sunday vs Requiem For A Vampire (Requiem pour un Vampire 1971)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Black Sunday vs. The Grapes of Death


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Black Sunday cheer) vs The Mummy's Hand


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Black Sunday vs. The Long Hair of Death


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Black Sunday vs Black Sabbath


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Black Sabbath vs House of Wax (1953)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm tempted to give this one a pass, but House of Wax inspires me a showman. Gonna give it my vote.

House of Wax (1953) vs. The Mad Magician


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

House of Wax 53 vs Psycho


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Forgive me...

House of Wax (1953) vs. The Tingler


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

House of wax (1953) vs House on Haunted Hill (1959)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Okay, I'm using my...


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

House of Haunted Hill (1959) vs The Wizard of Gore (1970)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

House of Haunted Hill vs Don't Look Now


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

House on Haunted Hill, directed by the GOAT vs. The Four Skulls of Jonathan Drake


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

House of Haunted Hill (1959) vs Cry of the Werewolf


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

House on Haunted Hill vs. The Brute Man


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

House on Haunted Hill vs House of Usher (1960)


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

House on Haunted Hill 

House on Haunted Hill vs Witchfinder General


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

House on Haunted Hill vs. The Raven (1963)


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

House on Haunted Hill vs The Wolf Man (1941)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

The House on Haunted Hill vs The Pit and the pendulum (1961)


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

The House on Haunted Hill vs 2001: A Space Odyssey


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

House on Haunted Hill vs. Mr. Sardonicus


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Mr. Sardonicus vs Night of the Living Dead


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mr. Sardonicus vs. Kung Fu Vampire


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Mr. Sardonicus vs Creature from the Black Lagoon


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Creature from the Black Lagoon vs Swamp Thing.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Creature from the Black Lagoon vs Batman Begins


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Batman Begins vs Spider-Man 2


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Spider-Man 2 vs Iron Man 2


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Spiderman 2 vs Friday the 13th part 2


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Spider-Man 2 vs Hulk (2003)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Spider-Man 2 vs No Country for Old Men


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No Country For Old Men vs Natural Born Killers


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

No Country for Old Men vs Casino Royale


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

No Country for Old Men

No Country for Old Men vs Tombstone


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tombstone vs Unforgiven


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Unforgiven vs Million Dollar Baby


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Unforgiven vs Pulp Fiction


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Pulp Fiction vs Inglourious Basterds


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Pulp Fiction vs Reservoir Dogs


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Pulp Fiction vs The Hateful Eight


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

The Hateful Eight vs The Magnificent Seven (2016)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

YAY! :mark: :mark: :mark:

It is Tarantino's best, but Pulp Fiction has more of a built up legend, so I didn't know if it would win.

The Hateful Eight vs The Big Lebowski

They're both in contention for my favourite film, so I win either way.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

I love them both, but I rewatched The Hateful Eight recently so...

The Hateful Eight vs The Godfather


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Godfather vs The Godfather 2


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm cool with that. I have a hard time picking between them. The Big Lebowski absolutely leaves me in stitches, but The Hateful Eight is just so.....me. It's got everything I love in a movie. Humor, amazing dialogue, violence. It's a giant cocktail of me.

The Godfather. It's the greatest movie ever made, imo. It's not my favourite movie, but it is the best movie. I know people like Godfather II more but I just don't care for it the way I do the original. It's so beautifully crafted.

The Godfather vs Back To The Future


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Back to the Future is one of greatest movies ever made, iconic piece of cinema

Back to the Future vs raiders of lost ark


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Last time I was here it was B-movies, y'all used to be cool.

Raiders of the Lost Ark vs V/H/S


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Absolutely no argument from me. Back To The Future is my favourite 80's film and definitely in my top 10 all time.

Back To The Future. Raiders is great, but Back To The Future just does what it's trying to do so perfectly. I guess Raiders does too, but Back To The Future is more fun, it's pure joy.

Back To The Future vs Ferris Bueller's Day Off

EDIT - Sigh

Raiders Of The Lost Ark vs Ferris Bueller's Day Off



> Last time I was here it was B-movies, y'all used to be cool.


No we didn't. We're cool now that we're talking about movies that are actually successful and respected.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Ugh cinema snobs... >_>

Ferris Bueller's Day Off vs The Breakfast Club


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ferris Bueller's Day Off. Although I have not seen The Breakfast Club. I know, I'm terrible. It's on my list, I'll watch it soon. Ferris Bueller I didn't see until a few months ago either, and I enjoyed the living shit out of it. 

Ferris Bueller's Day Off vs Goodfellas


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Goodfellas vs Scarface


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Goodfellas by a mile. Scarface has never done it for me. Goodfellas is a GOAT level film. 

Goodfellas vs Cape Fear (1991) 

The film that influenced Waylon Mercy and the original incarnation of Bray Wyatt.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Goodfellas vs The Nice Guys


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Goodfellas, I think. The Nice Guys is amazing, though. Watch it, anyone who hasn't seen it, it's an excellent comedy. I have to see that movie again and really see what level I think it's at. I've only seen it once, whereas I've seen Goodfellas many times.

Goodfellas vs Hot Fuzz


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Goodfellas vs The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Goodfellas, although Shawshank is amazing. I need to see it again, as well. Ironically, they're both films that got fucked out of best picture by massively inferior films. Goodfellas lost to Dances With Wolves, and Shawshank and Pulp Fiction lost to Forrest Gump.

Like.....WUT.

Goodfellas vs The Good, The Bad And The Ugly


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Goodfellas vs Seven



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ferris Bueller's Day Off. Although I have not seen The Breakfast Club.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lord Trigon said:


> Goodfellas vs Seven


Is that for not seeing it or picking Ferris Bueller? (*awaits "both" answer*)

I'll see it in the next few days.

Goodfellas, although, again, Seven, amazing. God damn. That's a rough film. 

Goodfellas vs Fight Club


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Well now it's for three things... -_-

Fight Club vs Dark City


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Fight Club vs Top Gun


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fight Club. Top Gun is just.....yeah. It's not for me. It's mediocre. 

Top Gun has bitch tits

Fight Club vs Kill Bill


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Kill Bill vs Who Framed Roger Rabbit


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Kill Bill vs House of Flying Daggers


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kill Bill vs Jackie Brown


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Kill Bill vs Patrick (1978)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kll Bill vs Sin City


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Kill Bill vs Enter the Dragon


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kill Bill vs Death Proof


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Kill Bill vs Once Upon a Time in China


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kill Bill vs American Gangster


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Kill Bill vs Con Air


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kill Bill vs Raging Bull


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Kill Bill vs Fist of Fury


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kill Bill vs. The Matrix.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Matrix

The Matrix vs The Score


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

The Matrix vs Akira


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

The Matrix vs Equilibrium


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

The Matrix vs A Scanner Darkly


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Matrix vs. Blade Runner.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

The Matrix vs Scary Movie


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Matrix vs Dark City


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Matrix

The Matrix vs The Rock


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

emerald-fire said:


> The Matrix
> 
> The Matrix vs The Rock







The Matrix vs Total Recall (original)


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Total Recall 

Total Recall vs Terminator 2


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Terminator 2

Terminator 2 vs Warrior


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Terminator 2 vs. The Terminator (1984)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Terminator 2 vs Die Hard


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Terminator 2 vs Blade Runner


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Terminator 2 vs The Running Man


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Terminator 2 vs Rambo 2


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Rambo 2 vs. The Imitation Game


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Rambo 2 vs Mission: Impossible – Fallout


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Rambo 2 vs. Singing in the Rain


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Rambo 2 vs Cliffhanger


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Rambo 2 vs. Throne of Blood


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Rambo 2 vs Rocky


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Rambo 2 vs. Reservoir Dogs


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Rambo 2 vs Birdemic 2


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Rambo 2 vs Avatar


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Rambo 2 vs. L.A Vices


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Rambo 2 vs Frequency


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Frequency vs. Sunset Blvd.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Frequency vs True Lies


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Frequency vs The Sting?


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

The Sting vs. Chinatown


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

The Sting vs The Shinning


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

The Shining vs. Apocalypse Now


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

The Shining vs Psycho


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

The Shining vs. Rosemary Baby


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

The Shining vs The Green Mile


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

The Shining vs. On the Waterfront


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

The Shining vs Cast Away


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

The Shining vs. The Great Escape


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

The Shining vs Jaws


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

The Shining vs. Gone with the Wind


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

The Shining vs The Conjuring


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

The Shining vs X-Men: Days of Future Past


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

God I fucking love speedsters. Such an amazing super power...

X-Men: Days of Future Past vs Logan


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Logan vs Green Lantern


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Logan vs Unforgiven


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Logan vs Batman: Mask Of The Phantasm, the best Batman movie.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Batman: Mask Of The Phantasm vs Avengers: Infinity War


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

The best Batman movie is Returns. 

Avengers: Infinity War vs Saving Private Ryan


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Infinity Wars vs Gremlins


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Gremlins vs Critters


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Gremlins vs Black Panther


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Gremlins vs Arachnophobia


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Gremlins or Casino Royale 2006


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Gremlins vs Mac and Me


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Gremlins vs The Road to El Dorado


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Damn, you guys really love Gremlins huh? Better than Casino Royale? :woah

Luckily, I love Gremlins as well, but not as much as this other movie I'll name.

Gremlins vs. Small Soldiers.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Gremlins vs Bloodsport


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Gremlins vs The Goonies


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Goonies vs Return of the Jedi


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Return of the Jedi vs The Empire Strikes Back


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I gotta see Gremlins now. :side:

Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back vs Django Unchained


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back vs The Departed


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back vs Rush Hour


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back vs Guardians of the Galaxy Vol 2


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Guardians of the Galaxy Vol 2 vs Star Trek 2 : The Wrath of Khan


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Guardians of the Galaxy Vol 2 vs Looper


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Looper

Scarface or Taxi Driver


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Looper
> 
> Scarface or Taxi Driver


Winner stays on dude, Looper vs which one?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Looper vs Sicario


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Looper vs Planet of the Apes (1968)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Planet of the Apes (1968) vs. La dolce vita


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Planet of the Apes (1968) vs Logan's Run


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Planet of the Apes (1968)

Planet of the Apes (1968) vs Spartacus


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Planet of the Apes (1968) vs Rise of the Planet of the Apes


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Planet of the Apes (1968) vs. War for the Planet of the Apes (2017)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Planet of the Apes (1968) vs. The Shape of Water


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Planet of the Apes (1968)

Planet of the Apes (1968) vs Brazil (1985)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Brazil (1985) vs 1984 (1984)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Brazil (1985) vs. The Fabulous World of Jules Verne


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Brazil (1985) vs 12 Monkeys


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Brazil (1985) vs. Son of Frankenstein


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Brazil (1985) vs Fahrenheit 451


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Brazil (1985) vs. Bride of Frankenstein

Judging.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Brazil (1985) vs Village of the Damned (90s version)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Brazil (1985) vs. Casablanca


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Casablanca vs Ben-Hur


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Casablanca vs. The Maltese Falcon


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Casablanca vs Ten Commandments


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Casablanca vs. King Kong (1933)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Casablanca vs Scarface


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.


Casablanca vs. The Thin Man


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Casablanca vs The Longest Day


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Casablanca vs. The Red Shoes (1948) :mark


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Casablanca vs Bridge on River Kwai


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Casablanca vs. North by Northwest


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Casablanca vs Fistfull of Dollars


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Casablanca vs. Throne of Blood


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Casablanca vs The Magnificent Seven (Original)


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

The Magnificent Seven (Original) vs Batman (1989)


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Batman (1989) vs. Batman Begins


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Batman Begins vs Spider-Man 2 (2004)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Batman Begins vs Superman (1978)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Batman Begins vs Spider-Man


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Batman Begins vs Batman: Under the Red Hood


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Batman: Under the Red Hood vs. Darkman


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Batman: Under the Red Hood vs Batman: Mask of the Phantasm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:thelist

Batman: Mask of the Phantasm vs. Porco Rosso


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Batman: Mask of the Phantasm vs Dune


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Batman: Mask of the Phantasm vs. The Elephant Man


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Batman: Mask of the Phantasm vs Justice League: The Flashpoint Paradox

It's still a movie, even if it wasn't theatrically released.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Batman: Mask of the Phantasm vs Death of Superman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Batman: Mask of the Phantasm vs. Batman (1989)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Batman: Mask of the Phantasm vs Transformers: The Movie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Batman: Mask of the Phantasm vs. Lawrence of Arabia


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Batman: Mask of the Phantasm vs Shin Godzilla


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Batman: Mask of the Phantasm vs. Mothra


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Batman: Mask of the Phantasm vs Superman/Batman: Apocalypse


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Batman: Mask of the Phantasm vs. Seven Samurai


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Batman: Mask of the Phantasm. Any movie featuring a Darkseid that's not Michael Ironside just doesn't fly with me. :thelist

EDIT - Still.

Batman: Mask Of The Phantasm vs Justice League Dark, which I still have not seen. I started watching it, then 15 minutes in, I went away from my PS4 and I never finished it. I'll watch it in the next day or two.

Why you need to know this is beyond me.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Batman: Mask of the Phantasm. Any movie featuring a Darkseid that's not Michael Ironside just doesn't fly with me. :thelist
> 
> EDIT - Still.
> 
> ...


Batman: Mask of the Phantasm vs Justice League Doom


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Justice League Dark is pretty good, I think.

Batman: Mask of the Phantasm vs. Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Batman: Mask Of The Phantasm vs Avengers: Age Of Ultron


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Batman: Mask Of The Phantasm vs. The Dark Knight


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Batman: Mask Of The Phantasm vs Beverly Hills Cop


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Batman: Mask Of The Phantasm vs. The Incredibles


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Incredibles vs The Incredibles 2


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Incredibles. It's more entertaining, it's fresher, the villain is better, the family bond is stronger, and it's not feminist propaganda.

The Incredibles vs Batman: Mask Of The Phantasm


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Incredibles is just amazing. You put pretty much any animated film up against it, and I'll always go for it. Unless:

The Incredibles vs. Toy Story.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

The incredibles vs Up


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Up vs Toy Story 3


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Up vs. Kiki's Delivery Service


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Up. I cried like a bitch during Up, especially when he opened that photo album. I ain't afraid to admit it. You did too. ~_______~

Up vs Finding Nemo


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Up vs Frozen


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Up vs Baseketball


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Up vs. Shrek.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Up vs The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad! vs Airplane!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad! vs Braveheart


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Braveheart vs Hacksaw Ridge


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Braveheart

Braveheart vs Mystic River


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Braveheart

Braveheart vs The Evil That Men Do


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Braveheart vs Liar Liar


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Braveheart vs A Nightmare on Elm Street


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

A nightmare on elm street vs Dumb and Dumber


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

A Nightmare On Elm Street over Braveheart? What are we doing here, guys? Are we supposed to be presenting ourselves as perceptive adults here or not? :argh:

A Nightmare On Elm Street over Dumb And Dumber. I thought Dumb And Dumber was fucking horrible. Not funny at all. Maybe it's just me. Horror is terrible, but Freddy is entertaining for what he is. 

A Nightmare On Elm Street vs Dirty Harry


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Dirty Harry vs Rise of the Planet of the Apes


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dirty Harry vs First Blood


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dirty Harry vs The Big Lebowski


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

The Big Lebowski vs E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial vs Magnum Force


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I've never seen either. I've only seen the first Dirty Harry. Magnum Force is probably something I'd like better, especially because the scene where Harry kills Hal Holbrooks character with the car bomb is great. I'm gonna say E.T., though, purely so that I can post this






I don't care how stupid it is, that gets me. The way he says it is gold. 










E.T. vs Ready Player One


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

E.T. vs. The Red Shoes (1948)

So judging.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

E.T. vs The Avengers

Now I'm judging.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

E.T. over one of the most beautiful films ever made... hmmm...

The Avengers vs. Raiders of the Lost Ark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Avengers vs Mission Impossible: Ghost Protocol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I've never seen it. Also, I don't like movies from that era, you know this. The only exception is Errol Flynn's The Adventures Of Robin Hood. Even then, I wouldn't rank it as an all time favourite. Merely a nice, fun film. 



> The film is about a ballerina who joins an established ballet company and becomes the lead dancer in a new ballet called The Red Shoes, itself based on the fairy tale "The Red Shoes" by Hans Christian Andersen.


Yeah.....no. I feel very confident in sticking with E.T. I generally like 80's films. (Except Blade Runner ~_~)

The Avengers vs The Dark Knight


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Listen to the wise man. 

https://www.independent.co.uk/arts-entertainment/films/features/martin-scorsese-the-movie-that-plays-in-my-heart-1685003.html

The Avengers vs. An American in Paris


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't care. I love movies, but I don't love certain types of movies. 

The Avengers vs Broadcast News

I'm just gonna start listing movies I've never seen that are on my playlist for The Cine-Files podcast, to avoid too much repetition. ~_~


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Broadcast News vs. The Ruling Class


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Really.....~_~

Broadcast News vs Giant


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Broadcast News vs. The Blood of a Poet


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Huh. I thought for sure you would've gone for Giant. It's old. 

Broadcast News vs Big Trouble In Little China


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Broadcast news vs Network


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

FYI would've picked Big Trouble in Little China.

Network vs. Unfaithfully Yours (1948)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Network vs The Dirty Dozen


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Network vs Deliverance


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Network vs. Avengers: Infinity War


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Avengers: Infinity War vs Judge Dredd


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Infinity War vs Captain America: Civil War


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Infinity War vs Justice League


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Justice league vs Suicide squad


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Uh...What?fpalm

Justice League vs Thor


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thor vs. Captain Blood (1935)


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Thor vs The Fly (1958)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

The Fly vs The Fly remake


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fly (1958) vs. The Blob (1958)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

the blob vs the blob remake


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

The Blob (1958) vs X-Men


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

X-Men vs The Incredibles


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

X-men vs the monster squad


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

X-men vs FANT4STIC


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

X Men vs X Men First Class


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

X-Men First Class vs The Graduate


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

X-Men First Class vs Ghostbusters (1984)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ghostbusters (1984) vs Your Name


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Ghostbusters (1984) 

Ghostbusters (1984) vs The Cannonball Run


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Ghostbusters (1984) vs Back to the Future


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ghostbusters vs Groundhog Day


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Groundhog Day vs Honey, I Shrunk the Kids


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Honey I shrunk the kids. Groundhog day stopped being funny about halfway through. Speaking of 

Honey I shrunk the kids vs stripes?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Honey, I Shrunk the Kids vs The Disaster Artist


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Honey, I Shrunk the Kids vs Death Proof


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Death Proof vs. Planet Terror.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Death Proof vs Django Unchained


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Death Proof has MEW. Winner.










Death Proof vs. 10 Cloverfield Lane

EDIT:

Still stands... but only because of MEW.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Death Proof vs Final Destination 3


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Final Destination 3 vs. Black Christmas (2006)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Final Destination 3 vs The Thing (2011)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Final Destination 3 vs The Thing 1980s version


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pass. I don't want to be the one to kill MEW-a-thon.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

The Thing vs Valentine(2001)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Thing (1982) vs. The Thing from Another World


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Thing 1982 vs Prince of Darkness


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Thing (1982) vs. Jigoku (1960)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Thing (1982) vs In the Mouth of Madness


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

In the Mouth of Madness vs Re-Animator


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

In the Mouth of Madness vs. Misery.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Misery vs Carrie (1976)


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Misery 

Misery vs The Mist


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

The Mist vs The Wrestler


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

The Wrestler vs. Spider Man 2


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Spider Man 2 vs Iron Man


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Spider-Man 2 vs Amazing Spider-Man


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Spider-Man 2

Spider-Man 2 vs Superman 2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Spider-Man 2 vs. Spider-Man: Homecoming.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Spider-Man 2 vs. The far superior _*Darkman*_


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Spider-Man 2 vs The Lego Batman Movie


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Spider-Man 2 vs The Mask


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*sigh* It's lonely being the last sane man on Earth.

Spider-Man 2 vs Army of Darkness


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Army of Darkness vs Ace Ventura


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Army of Darkness vs Return of the Living Dead


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Return of the Living Dead vs The Serpent and the Rainbow


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Return of the Living Dead vs Superman Returns


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Return of the Living Dead vs The Company of Wolves


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Return of the Living Dead vs. TerrorVision


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Return of the Living Dead vs Videodrome


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Return of the Living Dead

Return of the Living Dead vs Braindead


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Braindead vs Batman Returns


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Batman returns vs Batman forever


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Batman Forever vs The Dark Knight


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

The Dark Knight vs Batman Begins


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

The Dark Knight vs Batman and Robin


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

The Dark Knight vs Man of Steel


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Dark Knight vs Green Lantern


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

The Dark Knight vs The Avengers


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The Avengers

The Avengers vs Team America: World Police


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Avengers vs. Deadpool.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Deadpool vs. Deadpool 2


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Deadpool 

Deadpool vs Logan


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Logan vs. Prisoners.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Logan vs First Blood


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Logan vs. X-Men Days of Future Past


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Logan vs. Reservoir Dogs.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Logan

Logan vs The Gauntlet (1977)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Gauntlet (1977) vs. Come Drink with Me


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

The Gauntlet (1977) vs Planet of the Apes (1968)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Planet of the Apes (1968) vs. Jurassic Park (1993).


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Jurassic Park

Jurassic Park vs Interstellar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jurassic Park vs. King Kong (1933)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Jurassic Park

Jurassic Park vs Godzilla (1998)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:thelist

Ugh.

Jurassic Park vs. Gojira (1954)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Jurassic Park

Jurassic Park vs E.T.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:fpalm

Respect the classics!

Jurassic Park vs. Frankenstein (1931)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jurassic Park vs. Jurassic World.

Also, before you fpalm me. I'll pick whatever I like. :aryep


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Jurassic Park

Jurassic Park vs Gravity


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Gravity vs Your Name


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Jurassic Park vs. Jurassic World.
> 
> Also, before you fpalm me. I'll pick whatever I like. :aryep


In that spirit, I fpalm whomever I like. So...


fpalm

:aryep

Your Name vs. Perfect Blue :mark


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Your Name vs The Tree of Life


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

The Tree of Life vs Scarface (1983)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Tree of Life vs. Paprika


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The Tree of Life vs

The Tree of Life vs Starcrash (1978)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Starcrash (1978) vs. Queen of Blood


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

I've seen neither so I choose the one named after DC's most underrated villain...









Queen of Blood vs The Addiction


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Im a sucker for themes

Addiction vs Requiem for a dream


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Requiem has vampires? I must watch that some day.

The Addiction vs Queen of the Damned 

Movie Trivia: Lord Trigon's main squeeze was on the make up team for the latter...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Queen of the Damned vs. GOAT Blacula


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Queen of the Damned vs She's All That


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That's a crime against humanity.

I vote against movies I worked on all the time. I'm looking at you, Batman v Superman!

She's All That vs. The Abominable Dr. Phibes


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

She's All That vs The Nice Guys


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

I would be free to vote against my movies. My spouse's, not so much.

Also, you worked on BvS?










She's All That vs Empire Records


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm history's greatest monster. :sadbecky

She's All That vs. The Omega Man


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Lol. 

Yep.

She's All That vs Some Kind of Wonderful


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is She's All That really getting a run?

She's All That vs. Beetlejuice


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It shouldn't, it's a horrible movie, but I'm going to vote for She's All That so that Beetlejuice doesn't get a 20 page run. 

She's All That vs The Dark Knight


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Well I offered two teen movies that are vastly superior and you went with the make over flick both times...

Beetlejuice vs Heathers

Edit: How could you?

She's All That vs Heathers


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Why are we doing this?

She's All That vs. Sorry to Bother You :mark


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

She's All That vs Can't Hardly Wait


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Can't Hardly Wait vs. Heathers :mark


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Seriously? I don't understand this forum.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Can't Hardly Wait vs Save the Last Dance


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Can't Hardly Wait vs American Pie


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

American Pie vs Goodfellas


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

American Pie on nostalgia, but Goodfellas is obviously the better movie.

Goodfellas vs. Heat.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Voted against Dark Knight for the same reason you voted against Beetlejuice.

Goodfellas vs. The Wild One


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

goodfellas vs Casino


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Goodfellas vs Edward Scissorhands


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Edward Scissorhands vs. Ed Wood


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Edward Scissorhands vs Mars Attacks


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Edward Scissorhands vs Sleepy Hollow


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Edward Scissorhands vs. Big Fish


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Edward Scissorhands vs Frankenweenie (TB's most underrated)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Which one?

I met Tim Burton at a screening of the remake. We talked about Ray Harryhausen. I was fangirling on the inside.

Edward Scissorhands vs. Batman Returns


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Edward Scissorhands vs The corpse bride


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Edward Scissorhands vs Sweeney Todd


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:sadbecky

Edward Scissorhands vs. Coraline (not directed by Tim Burton)


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Winona one of course. >.>

We had a Burton exhibit at the museum when I was a teen, leaving was like leaving Wonderland into reality where life sucked and nobody "got me"... -_- Oooh Tim is a chatterbox I hear?

Coraline vs fuck it The Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

the nightmare before Christmas vs IT


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Nightmare Before Christmas vs. Black Christmas (1974).


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Nightmare Before Christmas vs The Dark Knight

It's Batman day, so you have to vote for The Dark Knight or you go to hell. Those are the rules. :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Nightmare Before Christmas vs. Batman (1989)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

The Nightmare before Christmas vs Batman and Robin


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

The Nightmare before Christmas vs War for the Planet of the Apes


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Nightmare before Christmas vs Frozen


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

the nightmare before Christmas vs Coraline


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Nightmare Before Christmas










vs.

Mad Monster Party?


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

The Nightmare Before Christmas V Santa Claus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Nightmare Before Christmas vs. Santa Claus Conquers the Martians


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm sure it's The Nightmare Before Christmas, but that's not actually a good movie.

The Nightmare Before Christmas vs Back To The Future


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Back To The Future vs Jaws


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nightmare Before Christmas is a marvel of animation, son!

Back to the Future vs. The Time Machine (1960)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's no good. I was so bored I only made it through half the movie. 

Back To The Future vs Django Unchained


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

20%

Django Unchained vs. Django


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Django Unchained vs Superman


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Superman

Superman vs Green Lantern


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Superman vs Superman 2


----------



## Flowsion (Apr 29, 2018)

Superman vs Enemy


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Superman vs Batman ( 1989 )


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Superman 

Superman vs Species.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Species vs. Mary Poppins :mark :dance :woo


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Mary Poppins vs freddy got fingered


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Mary Poppins y'all

Mary Poppins vs. 12 Angry Men


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

12 Angry Men

12 Angry Men vs Robocop


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

12 Angry Men vs. The Usual Suspects.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Usual Suspects vs. The Shining


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Usual Suspects vs The Wolf of Wall Street


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Wolf of Wall Street vs Unforgiven


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Wolf of Wall Street vs. Predator 

(totally because of the above posters sig haha, not the new one tho!)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Predator vs Aliens


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Predator vs The Terminator


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Predator vs. First Blood


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Predator 

Predator vs Terminator


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Predator vs. Demolition Man


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Predator vs Terminator 2


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Wolf of Wall Street vs. Predator
> 
> (totally because of the above posters sig haha, not the new one tho!)


Why did you do that? Predator is HORRIBLE. Wolf of Wall Street wasn't ready to lose yet.

Terminator 2 vs Pulp Fiction


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pulp Fiction vs. Alien


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Alien or Lost in Translation


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Alien vs Halloween (1978)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Alien vs Aliens


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alien vs. It! The Terror from Beyond Space


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Alien vs The Fly (1986)


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Alien or Chinatown


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alien vs. Galaxy of Terror


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Alien 

Alien vs Star Trek II The Wrath of Khan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alien vs. Nightbeast


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Alien 

Alien vs Alien Nation


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alien vs. TerrorVision


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Alien 

Alien vs Gremlins


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alien vs. Batteries Not Included


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Alien 

Alien vs Critters


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alien vs Terminator 2: Judgment Day


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alien vs. Dollman


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Alien, but.....god I HATE that movie.

Alien vs Star Wars EP 4


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alien vs Dark City


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Alien vs Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Alien, because Eternal Sunshine is one of the worst movies I've ever seen. Alien still sucks a huge load.

Alien vs Infinity War

I'm so mad at whoever votes for Alien.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Alien

Alien vs Hellraiser


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

People really like that turd of a movie, huh. Looks like Alien is the Becky Lynch of movies.

Alien vs The Breakfast Club


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Alien

Alien vs The Muppets Take Manhattan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Alien vs Mrs. Doubtfire


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Alien vs the fucking Godfather

EDIT - I've never seen Mrs Doubtfire, but it's Robin Williams, so I'm picking that. This Alien nonsense needs to end.

Mrs. Doubtfire vs The Godfather


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

The Godfather vs Ready Player One


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Godfather vs The Godfather Part II


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Godfather vs American History X


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The Godfather 

The Godfather vs Fight Club


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Godfather vs Infinity War


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

The Godfather vs Vertigo


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Infinity War. 

The Godfather is the greatest movie ever, but it's not the most fun. 

Infinity War vs The Hateful Eight

EDIT - I'm out.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Vertigo

Vertigo vs The Birds


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Vertigo vs Rear Window


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Love both, but Rear Window

Rear Window or North By Northwest


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Rear Window vs North by Northwest


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Rear Window vs Dark Crystal


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

_Rear Window_ vs. _Psycho_ (1960)


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Rear Window vs Dial M for Murder


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Rear Window

Rear Window vs Laura (1944)


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Psycho vs. Citizen Kane


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Citizen Kane vs The Sting


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The Sting

The Sting vs Ronin


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

The Sting vs It's A Wonderful Life

my two favorite movies of all time...Deso it's up to you lol


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The Sting

The Sting vs Salt


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

The Sting vs Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The Sting

The Sting vs Cool Hand Luke


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

A run for The Sting? I'm in!

The Sting vs. The Musical Vampire


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

_The Sting_ vs. _Jaws_


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

The Sting vs Empire Strikes Back

so glad to see The Sting appreciated.......anyone who has not seen it, should see it NOW!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Sting vs. Sting of Death


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Gonna have to give my goat movie stiff competition....putting it up against my third fav movie of all time and underrated classic. 

The Sting vs Frequancy


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The Sting

The Sting vs The Color of Money


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

The Sting vs Back To The Future


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Sting vs. The Set-Up


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

The Sting vs The Natural

Robert Redford death match


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Sting vs. The Seventh Seal


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The Sting

The Sting vs High Plains Drifter


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

The Sting vs Two Mules for Sister Sarah


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Sting vs. 8½


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

The Sting vs Unforgiven


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The Sting

The Sting vs Pale Rider


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Sting vs. Rio Bravo


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

The Sting vs Man with the Golden Gun


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Sting vs. Point Blank


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

The Sting vs Diehard


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Die Hard

Die Hard vs Escape from New York


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Diehard vs The Sting 2 lol

Sting 2 sucked, hahahaha


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Sting vs. The Sting II...


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

lol Sting but Diehard is the champ

Diehard vs Godfather 2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Damn, I was late...

Die Hard vs. Bride of Frankenstein :mark


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Diehard vs Blazing Saddles


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Die Hard. Obviously.

Just bought on Blu Ray.

EDIT - Still Die Hard, but not "obviously". I haven't seen Blazing Saddles, but I liked the clips I've seen.

Die Hard vs Reservoir Dogs


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Die Hard

Die Hard vs Skyscraper


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Die Hard. Obviously.
> 
> Just bought it on Blu Ray.
> 
> Die Hard vs Reservoir Dogs


wait obviously? over Blazing Saddles? Tyrion have you seen Blazing Saddles?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Greenlawler said:


> wait obviously? over Blazing Saddles? Tyrion have you seen Blazing Saddles?


Can you give me a SECOND to edit? Just a second?

Also, Die Hard is considered one of the greatest movies of all time, so.....:shrug


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Die Hard vs. North by Northwest


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Can you give me a SECOND to edit? Just a second?


lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Die Hard vs Iron Man


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Diehard vs African Queen


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Die Hard vs Men In Black


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Diehard vs Casablanca.....

this will tell alot lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Casablanca vs. Duck Soup


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Duck Soup vs Batman 89

I would've voted for Die Hard


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Duck Soup vs The Producers


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Die Hard

Die Hard vs The Running Man


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

PASS.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

don't know what happened? Tyrion says Diehard was his vote....guess we should stick with it.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Diehard vs Casablanca


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Die Hard vs Django Unchained


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Die Hard vs. Infinity War


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Diehard vs The Ring


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Die Hard

Die Hard vs The Running Man

(I can guess but still)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I hate Die Hard now. ~_~

Die Hard vs Clerks


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Clerks or American Psycho


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Clerks vs The Sixth Sense


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Die Hard

Die Hard vs Die Hard 3


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah1993 said:


> Clerks or American Psycho


Yay

Clerks vs The Big Lebowski


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clerks vs. The Wolf Man (1941)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Clerks vs Hell Or High Water


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

The Wolf Man vs A Bridge Too Far


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Confussed....

lets reset again too many of us posting too fast

Clerks vs Wolf Man


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The Wolf Man

The Wolf Man vs Teeth (2007)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Don't do that, he'll vote for the Wolf Man...

EDIT - See?

No. I voted Clerks. It's still Clerks. :armfold


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

InexorableJourney said:


> The Wolf Man
> 
> The Wolf Man vs Teeth (2007)


The Wolf Man vs American Werewolf in London


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Wolf Man vs Clerks


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

For the 50'th time, Clerks. 

Clerks vs Back To The Future


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Clerks vs ET


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Clerks 

Clerks vs Dogma


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Clerks or This Is Spinal Tap


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

This Is Spinal Tap vs The Truman Show


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The Truman Show

The Truman Show vs Wayne's World


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wayne's World vs. Deep Red


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Wayne's World vs. Pineapple Express


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Wayne's World vs. Bill & Ted 1


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Wayne's World vs Better Off Dead


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wayne's World vs. The Invisible Man (1933)


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

_The Invisible Man_ (1933) vs. _Frankenstein_ (1931).


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Frankenstein vs The Monster squad


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Frankenstein (1931) vs. The Curse of Frankenstein


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

_Frankenstein_ (1931) vs. _Dracula_ (1931).


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Frankenstein (1931) vs. Bride of Frankenstein (1935)


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Bride of Frankenstein (1935) or Bad Lieutenant.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bride of Frankenstein vs. Bride of the Monster


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

You keep killing this thread with these old ass movies nobodies seen cuh.

Bride of Frankenstein vs. Stand By Me


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

lol

Bride of Frankenstein or Phantom of The Opera (1925)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:sadbecky

I knew this day would come... it's no less painful.

The Phantom of the Opera (1925) vs. Darkman (1990)


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Phantom (1925) vs Alien....

By the way Phantom the original book by Gaston Leroux....is possibly in my top three books of all time.


----------



## Miced2 (Aug 13, 2018)

Alien vs Aliens


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Alien or Phantasm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alien vs. Black Sunday (1960)


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Alien

Alien vs Jeepers Creepers


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Alien vs Prometheus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I actually love Prometheus.










Still...


Alien vs. Godzilla, Mothra and King Ghidorah: Giant Monsters All-Out Attack


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Alien

Alien vs Pacific Rim


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alien vs. The Shape of Water


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Alien

Alien vs It Came from Outer Space


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alien vs. Invasion of the Bee Girls


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Are we really on this pile of dog shit movie Alien again? Why does everybody love this turd?

Alien vs Phantom Of The Paradise


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It finally happened... :mark

Phantom of the Paradise vs. Phantom of the Mall: Eric's Revenge


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Phantom of the Mall: Eric's Revenge vs The Avengers


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Avengers vs The Dark Knight


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I love this game!

Phantom of the Mall: Eric's Revenge vs. Alien

EDIT:

Dammit, Dolorian! You ruined my attempt at spite!

Avengers vs. Saw


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:asuka

The Avengers vs Avengers: Age Of Ultron


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Avengers vs Thor: Ragnarok


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Avengers vs Gone Girl


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gone Girl vs. 10 Cloverfield Lane


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

10 Cloverfield Lane vs Final Destination 3


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't know why you hate comic book movies so much, but that's cool. Gone Girl is a great movie. Creepy as fuck, though.

Gone Girl vs The Worlds End

EDIT - That's NOT cool.

Dammit, now I have to think of a movie with Winstead in it or he'll never get rid of Cloverfield.

10 Cloverfield Lane vs Scott Pilgrim


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Scott Pilgrim vs The Thing (2011)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Redemption. Good job, D!

I love comic book movies, but that first Avengers is okay. 


The Thing (2011) vs. Smashed


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Thing remake vs Goodfellas


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Thing PREQUEL vs. Black Christmas (2006)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Thing (2011) vs. Faults


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Thing (2011) vs. Swiss Army Man


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Thing (2011) vs Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> The Thing PREQUEL vs. Black Christmas (2006)


See, I would've known that if I actually cared, and I actually would have cared if horror wasn't such a comically inept, low budget, poorly acted, poorly scripted, poorly produced, poorly directed laughing stock of a genre.

The Thing.....prequel (thanks for putting all these damn Winstead movies against it so I can't vote for them, btw. Really appreciate that) vs Heat

EDIT - Oh, that stars her too. Well then, out with it too.

Abe Lincoln Dracula Hunter vs X-Men First Class


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

You think you can stop the MEW-a-thon?










Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter vs Death Proof


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

First of all, stop calling her "MEW". It's annoying as hell. Her name is not the sound a cow makes.

Secondly, I wish I could. I'm tired of this thread being hijacked for that hack. At this point, we need a seperate vs thread for normal movies that people actually watch, and all this wacky shit. Some of the taste in here is mind boggling to think it's actually real.

Death Proof, Tarantinos only bad movie vs Pulp Fiction


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nah, really...

Pulp Fiction vs Inglorious Basterds


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Finally, a semblance of sanity.

They're both great, but I think I'll go with Pulp Fiction. I need to see both again.

Pulp Fiction vs Ferris Buellers Day Off


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

They are my two favorite Tarantino films, personally I think his last great film was Basterds. Django and Hateful dissapointed...nah...Hateful was terrible honestly.

Pulp Fiction vs Apocalypse Now


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I actually approve of that. The MEW-a-Thon had a good run.

TBH she's been in some BAD movies.

Pulp Fiction vs. Kill Bill :mark


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Pulp Fiction vs Oldboy (the original of course not the Josh Brolin nonsense)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oldboy vs. Lady Snowblood :mark


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dolorian said:


> Django and Hateful dissapointed...nah...Hateful was terrible honestly.


Not impressed. Seriously not impressed. Those are his two best, by far.



PhantomoftheRing said:


> I actually approve of that. The MEW-a-Thon had a good run.
> 
> TBH she's been in some BAD movies.
> 
> Pulp Fiction vs. Kill Bill :mark


I hope she never appears in anything I want to see, so I don't have to hate it on principle.

Lady Snowblood vs Heat


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lady Snowblood vs. ...

I'll give you a "normal" one.

Back to the Future


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Back To The Future vs The Big Lebowski


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Back to the Future vs. The Breakfast Club


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't understand why this forum despises such a great, classic movie like Lebowski. But, the taste here.....I guess I should've known.

Back To The Future, by far. The Breakfast Club isn't that good. Saw it a few weeks ago. A far cry from Ferris Bueller, I expected better of Hughes. It wasn't a bad movie, there were certain good parts, but a ton of it dragged. I was also rooting for the Dean to shoot Bender, even though they tried to make me feel sympathy for this jackass of a character. Failed attempt.

BTTF vs Casino


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Back to the future vs 2001: A Space Odyssey


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

BTTF vs The Nice Guys


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

BTTF vs. Ghostbusters


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lebowski is good, BTTF is a film I used to adore.

Ghostbusters :mark vs. Who Framed Roger Rabbit :mark


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

BTTF. Unpopular opinion, Ghostbusters isn't funny.

BTTF vs Gladiator

*sigh*

Who Framed Roger Rabbit vs Gladiator



> Lebowski is good, BTTF is a film I used to adore.


Lebowski is far better. Regardless, you're right to adore BTTF, but this forum hates Lebowski. Not ONE time has Lebowski ever won a match up. Not *once*. That is a *masterpiece* of a film.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

BTTF vs. White Heat


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'll take it.

BTTF vs Clerks 2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not true. We gave Lebowski a little run. I voted against Sweeney Todd to keep it going.


BTTF vs. Starcrash


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Not true. We gave Lebowski a little run. I voted against Sweeney Todd to keep it going.
> 
> 
> BTTF vs. Starcrash


I don't remember this one bit.

"to keep it going". In other words, a pity vote. Not genuine. 

FFS, the movie has its own religion. That's how good it is. How many of those low budget disaster pieces from 1920 have their own religion?

BTTF vs Big Hero 6


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

3jp1 said:


> The Big Lebowski vs E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial


Found a genuine Lebowski vote for you. It beat Dirty Harry.

BTTF vs. Coraline :mark


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

bttf vs Debbie does Dallas


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

BTTF vs. Hot Tub Time Machine.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Back to the Future

Back to the Future vs Highlander


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Back To The Future vs The Wizard of Oz


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Back To The Future vs Labyrinth


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Labyrinth vs. Pan's Labyrinth :mark


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Why do I do this to myself.....

Pans Labyrinth.....I guess vs Dracula. Pick the one you'll vote for.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

"I guess" for Pan's Labyrinth... that film is an immaculate work of art, son!

Horror of Dracula vs. Batman: Mask of the Phantasm


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

"I guess" because I've never SEEN it. Same with Labyrinth, which I only chose because it's on my list of movies to see. Like I said, I don't know why I picked it, because I knew you'd vote for it. I 100% knew it. I was just hoping somebody else answered it. 

If you like Pans Labyrinth, it must be a festering pile of dog shit, though. That's gonna be my mentality when I eventually do watch it.

Batman: Mask Of The Phantasm vs Batman: The Killing Joke


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Horror of Dracula vs Bram Stoker's Dracula


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No. Go back a page and look.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is Batman: Mask of the Phantasm a festering pile of dog shit? 

Batman: Mask of the Phantasm vs. Citizen Kane


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Phantasm

I haven't seen CK

Batman : Mask of the Phantasm or Son of Batman


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Amazingly, no. You somehow managed to get one right. I'm just saying, you have the worst taste I've ever seen. I'm sorry, but it's the truth. I have to be honest.

Batman: Mask Of The Phantasm vs Batman Begins


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Batman Begins or Iron Man


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I.e. I've watched movies that were made before 1985.

Batman: Mask of the Phantasm vs. Captain America: The Winter Soldier 










EDIT:

Gross.

Iron Man vs. Thor: Ragnarok


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Boo.

Thor: Ragnarok vs Captain America: The First Avenger, aka Better Than The Winter Soldier



> I.e. I've watched movies that were made before 1985.


So have I. I love some 70's movies like The Godfather, Dirty Harry, etc. I enjoyed Jaws. 

What I don't like are badly produced, bland, black and white movies, especially low budget horror.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Captain America: The First Avenger vs. Captain America: Civil War


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Civil War vs Infinity War


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You only like mainstream movies. That's fine and groovy.

Infinity War vs. Kill Bill


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Guessing I fucked up before, my bad.

Kill Bill vs Lady Snowblood


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Clerks is a mainstream movie? Could've sworn it was a cheaply produced Indy. I like high level shit, though, agreed. I like the best directors, scripts and actors money can buy.

You're killing me with this one. God damn this is hard. Boy is this one hard. Ummm.....fuck.

Infinity War. I flipped a coin. Kill Bill was heads. The coin chose tails. 

When you have to solve it like Harvey, you know it's tough.

EDIT - Had a feeling I'd have to edit.

Kill Bill vs Django Unchained


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Kill Bill vs Throne of Blood


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kill Bill vs Spider-Man


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Kill Bill vs Shogun Assassin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dude, Clerks was hugely popular at the time and a financial success. Kevin Smith almost made a Superman film because of its success. It was a cheapie that crossed over into the mainstream. Yes, Clerks is mainstream as heck.


Kill Bill vs. What We Do in the Shadows


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

What We Do in the Shadows vs Ginger Snaps


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kill Bill. What We Do In The Shadows got ONE laugh out of me the entire movie. Granted, it was an all time, I had to stop the movie because I couldn't breathe laugh, but that was the only part that got me. I just didn't find it funny.

EDIT - FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK. From now on, I'm writing after I post.

Shadows vs Reservoir Dogs



> Dude, Clerks was hugely popular at the time and a financial success. Kevin Smith almost wrote a Superman film based on its success. It was a cheapie that crossed over into the mainstream. Yes, Clerks is mainstream as heck.


:shrug


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Shadows vs. Young Frankenstein


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

What We Do in the Shadows vs Return of the Living Dead


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Return of the Living Dead vs. Re-Animator


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Every single time I've given you people Ginger Snaps you've broken my heart...

Return of the Living Dead vs Plague of the Zombies


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Return of the Living Dead 

Return of the Living Dead vs Return of the Living Dead Part II


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Return of the Living Dead vs Fright Night (1985)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Return of the Living Dead vs. Dawn of the Dead (1978).


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Dawn of the dead vs shaun of the dead


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Shaun of the Dead vs. Zombieland


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Shaun of the Dead vs. From Beyond


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Shaun Of The Dead vs Hot Fuzz


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

They're both great.

Shaun of the Dead vs. Baby Driver


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hot Fuzz really didn't do anything for me. I need to see it again. The other two really got me, but I was unimpressed with Hot Fuzz. It's not that there's nothing good in it, it's just.....IDK. I didn't really connect with the jokes. I'll have to see it again.

Shaun Of The Dead vs Deadpool


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Shaun of the Dead vs. The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across the 8th Dimension


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Shaun of the Dead

Shaun of the Dead vs Dawn of the Dead


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Shaun of the Dead vs The Worlds End


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Shaun of the Dead

Shaun of the Dead vs Tucker & Dale vs Evil


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Shaun of the dead vs scary movie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Shaun of the Dead vs. Harold and Maude


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Shaun of the Dead

Shaun of the Dead vs The Cabin in the Woods


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Shaun of the dead vs airplane


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Shaun of the Dead

Shaun of the Dead vs Bean


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Shaun Of The Dead vs True Romance


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

True Romance vs. Leon The Professional


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fuck.

True Romance vs The Hateful Eight


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

The Hateful Eight vs Cliffhanger


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Cliffhanger vs. Demolition Man.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Cliffhanger vs Lock Up


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Lock Up

Lock Up vs Escape Plan


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Escape Plan vs. Rocky IV.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Rocky IV vs. John Wick


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

John Wick vs Gangs Of New York


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Gangs Of New York vs Birdman


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Gangs Of New York or There Will Be Blood


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Gangs of New York vs Freddy got fingered


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Gangs of New York vs. Raging Bull


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Gangs of New York vs Shutter Island


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Gangs of New York vs. Taxi Driver


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Gangs of New York vs. Catch Me If You Can.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Gangs of New York vs Scarface


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Scarface vs. Dog Day Afternoon.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Damn, Gangs Of New York is popular here. I did like the film quite a bit, but a lot of people hate it.....never understood why. 

I've never seen DDA, so I have to say Scarface, even though I don't really like it.

Scarface vs the vastly superior Goodfellas


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

You'll probably hate me, but

I prefer Scarface. :draper2










Scarface vs. The Godfather.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Hey no objection from my end! I love both Scarface and Goodfellas but Scarface definitely had waaay more impact on me.

-----.

Scarface vs. Stand Up Guys.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Fourth Wall said:


> You'll probably hate me, but
> 
> I prefer Scarface. :draper2
> 
> ...


I do.

Stand Up Guys. You know why? Because fuck Scarface, that's why. I've never seen it, but Scarface ain't getting 8 pages.

Stand Up Guys vs The Nice Guys


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

^I imagined Joe reading that out loud. :lol

Stand Up Guys vs. The Matrix.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Over The Nice Guys? Movie has 37 percent on Rotten Tomatoes. The Nice Guys is a modern masterpiece.

The Matrix vs Casino


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Haven't seen The Nice Guys despite being familiar with Crowe and Gosling. Maybe I should check it out.

---.

The Matrix vs. Romeo Must Die.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Matrix vs. Blade Runner.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The Matrix

The Matrix vs Dark City


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> Haven't seen The Nice Guys despite being familiar with Crowe and Gosling. Maybe I should check it out.


If you haven't seen it, say so, so I can accept its defeat. :lol

It'll knock you on your ass. You'll thank me later. I expect to hear your opinion on the film. It's one of the most fun movies I've seen in years. 

It's on Netflix in Canada, I don't know if it's there elsewhere. 

The Matrix. I despise Blade Runner. Shoot me. 

EDIT - Haven't seen Dark City. I'm not even that big on the Matrix, from what I remember of it, but.....eh.

The Matrix vs Kill Bill


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kill Bill vs. Reservoir Dogs.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kill Bill vs Justice League :heston


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Gah... the DC mark in me might regret this but Kill Bill as a concept is fantastic. One of Tarantino's finest.

Kill Bill vs. Spider-Man. (2002.)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> Gah... the DC mark in me might regret this but Kill Bill as a concept is fantastic. One of Tarantino's finest.
> 
> Kill Bill vs. Spider-Man. (2002.)


Oh my. You were actually considering it.....

The DC mark in ME abhors the DCEU, and while Justice League was not as bad as Batman v Superman or Suicide Squad, it was.....yeah. It's not The Avengers, which it should have been, if this were done right, and so much more than that. I saw it, I never need to see it again.

Kill Bill vs Spider-Man 2


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Spider-Man 2 vs. Captain America: The Winter Soldier


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Spider-Man 2 vs Superman 3


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Spider-Man 2 vs. Avengers: Infinity War


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Infinity War vs. Raiders of the Lost Ark


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Raiders of the Lost Ark vs Empire Strikes Back


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Empire Strikes Back vs. Jaws


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

*The Empire Strikes Back*










Vs 

*Miami Connection*


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Empire Strikes Back

Empire Strikes Back vs Flash Gordon


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Empire Strikes Back vs. Return of the Jedi.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Return of the Jedi

Return of the Jedi vs The Last Starfighter


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Return of the Jedi vs Revenge of the Sith


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Return of the Jedi

Return of the Jedi vs Galaxy Quest


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Return of the Jedi vs. Attack of the Clones.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Return of the Jedi

Return of the Jedi vs Tron


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Return of the Jedi vs Aliens


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Return of the Jedi vs. The Fellowship of the Ring.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Return of the Jedi

Return of the Jedi vs Excalibur (1981)


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Return of the Jedi vs Ice Pirates


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Return of the Jedi

Return of the Jedi vs Action Jackson


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Return of the Jedi vs Rocky 2


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Rocky 2 vs. Rocky 3


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Rocky 3

Rocky 3 vs Enter The Dragon


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Enter the Dragon vs. Ip Man


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Bruce Lee ftw.

Enter the Dragon vs. Way of the Dragon.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Enter the Dragon

Enter the Dragon vs Kiss of the Dragon


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Enter the Dragon vs Drunken Master 2


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Drunken Master 2 [Love Jackie Chan]

Drunken Master 2 vs Rumble in the Bronx


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Drunken master 2 vs kiss of the dragon


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Drunken Master 2 vs. Rush Hour 1.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Drunken Master 2 vs Once Upon a Time in China


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Lets resurrect this thread.

Drunken Master 2 vs. The Dark Knight


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Resurrect? It's been less than 12 hours.....

The Dark Knight vs Looper


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

The Dark Knight vs The Exorcist


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

The Dark Knight vs. Batman & Robin.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Dark Knight vs The Good, the Bad and the Ugly


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Dark Knight vs Donnie Brasco


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Donnie Brasco vs Donnie Darko


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Donnie Darko vs Harvey


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Donnie Darko vs. A Scanner Darkly.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Donnie Darko vs. The Dark Knight Rises.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Donnie Darko. I love Dark Knight Rises, but it's the weakest entry in Nolan's trilogy. 

Donnie Darko vs. Pulp Fiction.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Two very intriguing flicks but I just cannot turn my back on Pulp Fiction.

Pulp Fiction vs. Forrest Gump.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Forrest Gump vs The Green Mile


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Oh goodness... Two fantastic Tom Hanks movies... but gotta go with Forrest Gump anyway.

Forrest Gump vs. Cast Away.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Definitely Forrest Gump. Had more impact. Cast Away is a good watch, but Forrest Gump is one of those movies that lasts for years & years, and it has.

Forrest Gump vs. Big.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Forrest Gump vs Philadelphia


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

I've not seen Philadelphia, it's on my list. So I'll have to go Forrest Gump

Forrest Gump vs. Dazed & Confused


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Forrest Gump vs. Catch Me If You Can.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Forest Gump vs Inland Empire


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

What in the world am I looking at?! mega

Forrest Gump vs. The Young Master.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Forrest Gump vs. Shawshank Redemption.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Forrest Gump vs. Toy Story.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Forest Gump vs Nocturnal Animals


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Forrest Gump vs. The Godfather.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

The Godfather vs. Singin' in the Rain


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Godfather vs. Goodfellas.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

The Godfather vs Raging Bull


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Godfather vs. Scarface.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Godfather vs 2001: A Space Odyssey


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Godfather vs Goodfellas


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

The Godfather vs. The Godfather 2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I actually prefer the second one. But it's close.

The Godfather II vs. Pulp Fiction.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pulp Fiction vs. Alien


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Alien or The Breakfast Club


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alien vs. Earth vs. The Flying Saucers


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Alien vs. Terminator 2: Judgment Day.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Terminator 2: Judgment Day vs. The Matrix.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

T2 vs. The Shape of Water










Green rep for the person who votes for Shape of Water!


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Terminator 2: Judgment Day

Terminator 2: Judgment Day vs Night of the Running Man


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No green rep for you.

T2 vs. Beetlejuice


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Terminator 2: Judgment Day

Terminator 2: Judgment Day vs Total Recall


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Terminator 2: Judgment Day vs. Kindergarten Cop.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Terminator 2: Judgment Day

Terminator 2: Judgment Day vs Twins


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Twins vs. The Shape of Water :asuka


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Twins 

Twins vs There's Something About Mary


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*sigh*

:thelist

Twins vs. Ant-Man and The Wasp


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ant-Man and The Wasp vs Infinity War, starring Doctor Strange and Scarlet Witch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Well played.

Infinity War vs. Lovely But Deadly


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Infinity War vs. Captain America: Civil War.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Infinity War with ease. Civil War was good though.










Infinity War vs. The Avengers.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The one with Dr. Stephen Vincent Strange.

Infinity War vs. Doctor Mordrid


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Infinity War vs. Iron Man 3.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Avengers: Infinity War vs. The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Infinity War vs Baby Driver


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Infinity War vs. Three the Hard Way


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Infinity War vs Freddy got Fingered


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Infinity War vs The Hateful Eight


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Infinity War vs. His Girl Friday


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Infinity war vs The Room


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Infinity War vs. Death Takes a Holiday


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanos Takes A Holiday vs Age of Ultron


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Infinity War vs. Hail the Conquering Hero


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Infinity War vs Birdemic


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Infinity War vs. FANT4STIC


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Infinity War vs The Matrix


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Infinity War vs. An American in Paris :sadbecky


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Infinity War vs Sky High


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

But Sky High has MEW in it! :sadbecky
Infinity War vs. Infra-Man


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Infinity War vs Darkman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO! NO! WHY!??????!??!!

Darkman vs. The Return of Chandu


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Darkman vs Hulk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Darkman vs Artists and Models


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Darkman vs. Batman Forever.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Darkman vs The Shape of Water

@PhantomoftheRing...go!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Darkman vs Kingsman 1


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Darkman vs Infinity War


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Darkman vs. The Shape of Water


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Infinity War vs The Shape of Water


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Shape of Water vs. The Phantom Lover


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

The Shape of Water vs True Lies


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The Shape of Water vs Jaws


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Jaws vs Lake Placid


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jaws vs The Untouchables


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jaws vs. The Shallows.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Shallows vs. The Shape of Water


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The Shallows vs The Wrestler


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Shallows vs. The Shape of Water


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Shape of Water vs Bride of Frankenstein

@PhantomoftheRing


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bride of Frankenstein and it ain't even close.

Bride of Frankenstein vs. Son of Frankenstein


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Bride of Frankenstein vs Infinity War


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bride of Frankenstein vs. Doctor Strange


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Doctor Strange vs Blade Runner


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Strange vs Pirates Of The Caribbean: The Curse Of The Black Pearl


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Never cared about POTC.

Doctor Strange vs Goldfinger


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Goldfinger

Goldfinger vs The Spy Who Loved Me


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Goldfinger vs The Bourne Identity (2002)


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Goldfinger

Goldfinger vs Live And Let Die


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Live and Let Die (for the voodoo) vs. White Zombie


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Live and Let Die vs. GoldenEye.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Live and Let Die vs. The Bourne Ultimatum


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Live and Let Die vs The Man with the Golden Gun


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Live And Let Die

Live And Let Die vs From Russia with Love


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

From Russia with Love vs You Only Live Twice


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

You Only Live Twice vs GoldenEye


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

GoldenEye vs. Tomorrow Never Dies.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

GoldenEye vs Thunderball


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Thunderball vs. Moonraker.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Thunderball vs Dr. No


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dr. No vs. Goldeneye.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Goldeneye vs The Man With The Golden Gun


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Goldeneye vs The Living Daylights


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Goldeneye vs. The Sting


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Sting vs. Island of Lost Souls


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The Sting 

The Sting vs The Usual Suspects

*not seen Island of Lost Souls


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No one has, except him. That goes for most of the movies he selects.

The Sting. I actually haven't seen The Sting, but I like 70's movies, and I hated The Usual Suspects when I saw it, so I'll keep it going on its run.

EDIT - I liked what I saw from the trailer. I'll add it to the list.

The Sting vs Temple Of Doom, aka the movie that inspired the kart level in Donkey Kong 64


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Did you like it?

The Sting vs. The Redeemer


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I did. I loved the film. I didn't consider it a horror movie or a B movie, either. I know why you would say that, but it had the same style as Raiders Of The Lost Ark, much like how all the MCU movies have different tones and genres, but they're all the same style.











2:30

At least I know what these are referencing now. 

The Sting vs Indiana Jones And The Last Crusade


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Indiana Jones And The Last Crusade vs Who Framed Roger Rabbit


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Who Framed Roger Rabbit vs. Theater of Blood


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Who Framed Roger Rabbit vs Rush Hour


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Who Framed Roger Rabbit vs. Death Becomes Her


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Who Framed Roger Rabbit vs Space Jam


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

who framed roger rabbit vs cool world


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Who Framed Roger Rabbit vs The Nice Guys


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Who Framed Roger Rabbit vs. Funland


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

who framed roger rabbit vs Dont Tell Mom the Babysitters Dead.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Who Framed Roger Rabbit vs Toy Story 2


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Who Framed Roger Rabbit vs Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Who Framed Roger Rabbit vs. Suicide Squad


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Who Framed Roger Rabbit vs Space Jam


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Who Framed Roger Rabbit :woo vs. Mary Poppins :mark


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Mary Poppins vs. Chitty Chitty Bang Bang


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mary Poppins :mark vs. Paprika :dance


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

You guys had a Who Framed Roger Rabbit marathon in here and not a single Jessica Rabbit gif??? What is wrong with you guys? :beckywhat

Have at it:










-----.

Mary Poppins vs. The Jungle Book. (1967)


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Mary Poppins

Mary Poppins vs The Parent Trap (1961)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> You guys had a Who Framed Roger Rabbit marathon in here and not a single Jessica Rabbit gif??? What is wrong with you guys? :beckywhat
> 
> Have at it:
> 
> ...


I have failed humanity. :sadbecky

Mary Poppins vs. The Boy with Green Hair


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

The Boy with Green Hair

Death Proof or Planet Terror


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> The Boy with Green Hair vs Death Proof


There.

Death Proof. What a shit film, though...

Death Proof vs Pulp Fiction


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Death Proof vs. Mary Poppins


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, Death Proof over Pulp Fiction, just because Winstead is in it. Knew that was coming. She wouldn't pick Death Proof herself...

Never seen Mary Poppins, so Death Proof vs Kill Bill


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Death Proof over Pulp Fiction.










Kill Bill vs. Django Unchained.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Good man.

Django vs Hateful 8 aka GOAT 1 and GOAT 2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It wasn't about Winstead this time! It was about Mary Poppins getting cheated out of a run! I was giving it a jobber film, but of course Mr. Whimsy-Hater picked Death Proof!

Django Unchained vs. Come Drink with Me


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hateful 8 vs Django

@Tyrion Lannister


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> It wasn't about Winstead this time! It was about Mary Poppins getting cheated out of a run! I was giving it a jobber film, but of course Mr. Whimsy-Hater picked Death Proof!
> 
> Django Unchained vs. Come Drink with Me


It's always about Winstead. You're always focused on the actors, whereas I'm focused on what film I enjoyed more. 

Mary Poppins just had a gigantic run in this thread. Also, I don't hate the damn film. I've never seen it. I'm not gonna pick something I haven't seen, unless I have some idea of the quality of the film, which I don't. Not liking much of the crappy, low budget films you enjoy doesn't mean "I hate fun". I have a radically different perspective of what fun is, that's it.



Dolorian said:


> Hateful 8 vs Django
> 
> @Tyrion Lannister


Hateful 8 vs Deadpool


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hateful Eight vs. Kiki's Delivery Service

To the three people annoyed at me for picking Death Proof over Pulp Fiction, please remember that you all picked the crappy 1990s Mummy over the Karloff masterpiece.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hateful Eight vs Infinity War

Also @PhantomoftheRing...voting for Death Proof over Pulp Fiction...reported. Such blasphemy will NOT be tolerated here.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Hateful Eight vs Star Wars: A New Hope


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hateful Eight vs. Reservoir Dogs.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hateful Eight vs Star Wars: Return Of The Jedi


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hateful Eight vs The Godfather II


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Controversial opinion: Pulp Fiction did not age well.

And I have voted over Winstead movies before... often, actually.

Godfather II vs. Clerks

Seriously, y'all picking 1999 Mummy over 1932 Mummy cannot judge me!


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

*edit - welp, disregard this. *Return of the Jedi or IN THE MOUTH OF MADNESS

I like Pulp Fiction, but honestly not that much.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Controversial opinion: Pulp Fiction did not age well.
> 
> And I have voted over Winstead movies before... often, actually.
> 
> ...


Yeah, when they're old monster movies that have Vincent Price in them or somebody you like more.

Pulp Fiction may not have aged well (it's fine), but no matter what your opinion of it is, it was once a great movie. Death Proof was not once a decent movie, let alone a great one. It's a massive pile of donkey shit.

Also, what kind of shit is "it hasn't aged well"? You watch movies from the 1930's where the special effects are so outdated, they have plays today that are more advanced.

Clerks. And yes, I know Godfather II is the better movie. We all have preferences.

Clerks vs Back To The Future II, aka the one that isn't that good.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Clerks or IN THE MOUTH OF MADNESS

Yay.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Clerks vs Back To The Future III


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I really just wasn't ready to move away from Poppins. Death Proof being dreadful is the reason I picked it.

I had a bunch of Poppins gifs ready to go. :sadbecky 

Clerks vs. They Live


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey, I'm never ready to give up The Hateful Eight. It never gets more than 3 or 4 votes at BEST, and it has to be against some movie that this section doesn't even like for it to win. How do you think it makes me feel that a movie that awesome isn't appreciated? 

At least you can admit Death Proof is a piece of shit.

You don't need to have Mary Poppins as the movie to use the gifs, either...

Clerks vs Back To The Future


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Back To The Future vs X-Men


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Back To The Future vs The Thing


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

The Thing or Videodrome


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Back To The Future vs The Breakfast Club

~_~


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

The Thing vs Hellboy


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

The Thing vs. The Exorcist


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Thing vs. Hateful 8

1. This match makes sense.

2. Objectively, 8 is pretty damn amazing. I can put aside my personal issues with it to give it a run.

Let's do it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Objectively, 8 is pretty damn amazing


Confession of the year. ***** stars.

It'll never get a "run".

The Hateful Eight vs The Nice Guys


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

The Hateful Eight vs Green Lantern


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I just got annoyed with it for reasons that have nothing to do with the actual film. I probably would've adored it under different circumstances.

Hateful Eight vs. Attack of the Mushroom People


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Hateful Eight vs. The Third Man


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

The Hateful Eight vs Basket Case


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I love Basket Case...

Hateful Eight vs. Scream Blacula Scream!


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

The Hateful Eight vs Braindead


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> I just got annoyed with it for reasons that have nothing to do with the actual film. I probably would've adored it under different circumstances.
> 
> Hateful Eight vs. Attack of the Mushroom People


Well, let those reasons go so you can give it the respect it deserves.

This is exactly what I'm talking about, though. Nobody likes it. It has to keep getting lobbed softballs to win. That's not really appreciating it. If it can't legitimately win, then there's no point.

The Hateful Eight vs Kingsman: The Secret Service


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You'll be happy to know that it's crazy popular in my part of the world. I saw it at the Beverly (sold-out screening) and the crowd was losing their minds over it. Most of my colleagues and friends think it's his masterpiece.

Hateful Eight vs. Three the Hard Way


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Your colleagues and friends are GOD DAMN RIGHT!

Good for them.

The Hateful Eight vs Smokey And The Bandit


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Hateful Eight vs. Rolling Thunder


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

The Hateful Eight vs The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King vs. 8 1\2


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King vs Harry Potter And The Deathly Hallows part 1


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Harry Potter And The Deathly Hallows part 1 vs. Harry Potter And The Deathly Hallows part 2


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Harry Potter And The Deathly Hallows part 2 vs Ant-Man and the Wasp


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ant-Man and The Wasp vs. Suspiria


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Ant-Man and The Wasp vs The Thing from Another World


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Thing from Another World vs. 20 Million Miles to Earth


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

20 Million Miles to Earth vs. Clash of the Titans


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

20 Million Miles to Earth vs. It Came From Beneath the Sea


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

20 Million Miles to Earth vs. The Beast from 20,000 Fathoms


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

20 Million Miles to Earth vs. Deep Red


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Deep Red vs Red Dawn


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Deep Red vs. Phenomena/Creepers


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Phenomena/Creepers

Phenomena/Creepers vs A Fistful of Dollars


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Phenomena/Creepers vs. Critters


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Phenomena/Creepers vs. The Other Hell


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Phenomena/Creepers vs. The Gate


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

The gate vs the seventh gate


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

The Gate vs. Poltergeist


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Poltergeist

Poltergeist vs World War Z


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Poltergeist vs scary movie 2


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Poltergeist

Poltergeist vs The Asphyx


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Poltergeist vs. Scream 2.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Poltergeist

Poltergeist vs The Lawnmower Man


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Never seen it before but I just watched the trailer and I see that Pierce Brosnan is on it. Might check it out.






The Lawnmower Man vs. Die Another Day.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

I thought TLM was terrible, truly terrible. But it did fit the Poltergeist genre so..

Die Another Day vs The Man Who Knew Too Little


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Die Another Day vs. Octopussy.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Octopussy vs Exorcist


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Octopussy vs Diamonds Are Forever


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Octopussy vs. A View To A Kill


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Octopussy vs You Only Live Twice


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Octopussy vs. Goldfinger.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Goldfinger vs Live and Let Die


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Goldfinger vs Goldeneye


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Goldeneye vs. Mission: Impossible (1996).


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

GoldenEye vs The Kingsman


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

GoldenEye vs Titanic


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

GoldenEye vs XMen Days of Future Past


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

God, am I the only one who doesn't give a fuck about Bond?

X-Men Days Of Future Past (would've voted for it even if I did) vs Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

That's a toughie for me. I really love Ferris Bueller, but X-Men is so great. Still, I prefer Logan to it, so I'll go with my heart on this one.

Ferris Bueller's Day Off vs. It's a Wonderful Life.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ferris Bueller's Day Off.

Come at me bro. I hate old movies, and Christmas. 

Ferris Bueller's Day Off vs The Breakfast Club


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

That's fair. I'm also not a massive fan of old movies, but I love most films with James Stewart. Especially the Hitchcock ones.

Ferris Bueller's Day Off vs. Home Alone.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

What about Christmas Vacation, Tyrion?

Home Alone vs. Aliens


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

TFW, you disappoint me. 

Edit: Never seen Aliens, so I don't know... It's on my list though. First one is cool.

Home Alone vs The Goonies


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Fourth Wall said:


> That's fair. I'm also not a massive fan of old movies, but I love most films with James Stewart. Especially the Hitchcock ones.


Never seen them, but I know I'd hate them.



> Ferris Bueller's Day Off vs. Home Alone.


Thank God. I was sure Ferris Bueller would lose to The Breakfast Club. Overrated movie. Saw it last month. The only likable character in the film was the Dean, who is supposed to be the villain, and yet I was rooting for him. It's not a bad movie, but I was expecting a classic and it was pretty mediocre. 



PhantomoftheRing said:


> What about Christmas Vacation, Tyrion?
> 
> Home Alone vs. Aliens


Christmas Vacation is awesome, but that's not really about Christmas. Home Alone is great too, but I don't care about the parts where he sees the old man and whatever and learns the meaning of Christmas. I like watching Harry and Marv get fucked up.

Also, Aliens is not on my list.....because I saw Alien. Less than no interest.

Home Alone vs Natural Born Killers


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Oneiros said:


> TFW, you disappoint me.
> 
> Edit: Never seen Aliens, so I don't know... It's on my list though. First one is cool.
> 
> Home Alone vs The Goonies


Not the first time I've heard that. :sadbecky

Home Alone vs. Home Alone 2.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

You're still great. :becky2 But Breakfast Club is one of my favs.

Home Alone vs Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That is difficult. It all comes down to which one has the funnier gags. I'll go with the first one but I'm not certain. That moment when Kevin puts the spider on Marvs face and Marv screams in terror, that is bar none the funniest, most gut wrenchingly hilarious scream I've ever heard. I gotta look up who the actor was, but he nailed that. If he did it that perfectly within 1 or 2 takes, I'd be amazed.

EDIT - I haven't seen Three Billboards. It's got Woody, though, so it must be good.

Home Alone vs Dogma


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Home Alone vs. The Incredibles


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Incredibles. The first Incredibles is a classic animated movie. The second one.....:serious:

The Incredibles vs Toy Story


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

The Incredibles vs Princess Mononoke


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You are cruel, Dream. :sadbecky 

Princess Mononoke vs. Lady Snowblood


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Princess Mononoke vs The Lego Batman


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

I'll pass, but Lady Snowblood is one of the priorities on my list. I like to watch stuff that inspired Tarantino.

Edit: Princess Mononoke vs Spirited Away


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Snowblood is brilliant. If you watch it, I would love to read your thoughts.

Princess Mononoke vs. Perfect Blue :mark


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Princess Mononoke vs Paprika

If we're talking animated movies, there are just 2 that I'll vote over Mononoke.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Why did you have to include that last bit? Now I feel guilty. :sadbecky 

What are they?

Paprika vs. The Great Mouse Detective


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Akira and The End of Evangelion. I'll pass.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Akira is definitely one of them, because.....anime. ~_~

I turned it off after 25 minutes, myself.

EDIT - BOOM! I *KNEW* IT!

Everybody loves that shitbox of a movie.

The Great Mouse Detective vs Aladdin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Great Mouse Detective vs. Akira


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Great Mouse Detective vs Kill Bill


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pass. You do it for me. I don't want to vote against a Disney Sherlock movie with Vincent Price right now.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LOL. All you have to do is write words on a screen. It's not hard.

Kill Bill vs Mean Streets


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Kill Bill vs Inglourious Basterds

You're gonna have to send a tank to make me vote against Kill Bill. Or pick well... :wink2:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Did we just find the ONE movie we all agree on?

It's a sacred movie now.

Kill Bill vs. Spooky Encounters


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm willing to vote a few movies over it, 4 at best. You know what they are, so don't post them and it'll never lose.

Kill Bill vs Captain America: Civil War


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kill Bill vs. The Lady Hermit


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Kill Bill vs K-On! Movie


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Kill Bill vs Logan


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Logan vs. Infinity War.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Logan vs Deadpool


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Logan vs Days of Future Past


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Days of Future Past vs X2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Days of Future Past vs. Watchmen.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Days of Future Past vs First Class


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

First Class vs. Doctor Strange and Others: Infinity War


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

First Class vs The Godfather


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

First Class vs. Doctor Strange










Does anyone wanna yell at me for picking First Class over The Godfather?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> First Class vs. Doctor Strange
> 
> 
> 
> ...












I won't yell, because quite frankly, I don't care what other people like that much. :lol However, I do strongly disagree. I thought I'd hate Godfather, but it's just so great. If it wasn't so long & time consuming, I'd rewatch it so many times. 

I can see why somebody wouldn't be that fond of it, and prefer other movies over it. It's very slow paced.

Doctor Strange vs. Spider-Man: Homecoming


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It's a great movie, but I'm not attached to it.

Doctor Strange vs. Doctor Mordrid


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Doctor Strange vs. Dr. No


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doctor Strange vs. Wonder Woman.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange vs. Dr. Giggles


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Doctor Strange vs. Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange vs. Dr. Jekyll and Sister Hyde


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Doctor Strange vs. Doctor Zhivago.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Doctor Strange

Doctor Strange vs Dr. Who and the Daleks

**Haha, stupid Daleks I'm standing on a ledge *two inches above the ground*. Stupid, stupid daleks.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Doctor Strange vs. Strange Days


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange vs. Strange Behavior


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Strange Behavior vs. Disturbing Behavior


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rick Sanchez said:


> Strange Behavior vs. Disturbing Behavior


:thelist


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Strange Behavior vs Despicable Me


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Despicable Me vs Tangled


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

^Loved this scene. :lol

Tangled vs. Frozen.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tangled vs. Up.










It still hits me in the feels. :sadbecky


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Tangled vs Zootopia


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tangled vs. The Incredibles.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GOAT Elastigirl! :mark

The Incredibles vs. Incredibles 2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Original. The sequel was fun, but yeah. The original is among my favourite animated movies. If not the best.

The Incredibles vs. Shrek.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I thought it was a worthy sequel. The emphasis on Elastigirl was a plus. :dance

The Incredible vs. The Return of Captain Invincible


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Incredibles vs. Avengers: Infinity War.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The Incredibles

The Incredibles vs Wreck-It Ralph


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Incredibles vs Monsters, Inc.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> The Incredibles vs Monsters, Inc.



I'm half-busy right now. Find me a good Elastigirl gif, please?

The Incredibles vs. Werewolf of Washington


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

@PhantomoftheRing

The Incredibles vs A Bug's Life


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

A Bug's Life vs. Toy Story


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:thelist

And excellent work, D!

Toy Story vs. Coco


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Toy Story vs. Up


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Toy Story vs. The Red Shoes (1948)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Toy Story vs. Toy Story 3.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Toy Story vs. The Castle of Cagliostro :mark


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Toy Story vs Zootopia


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Toy Story vs. Paprika :mark


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Toy Story vs. Back to the Future.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Toy Story vs. Tarzan.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Toy Story vs. The Incredibles. ops


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Toy Story vs. Secret of the Wings


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Toy Story vs. The Incredibles. ops


Secret of the Wings vs. The Incredibles

Let's do this! :mark


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

The Incredibles vs Finding Nemo


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

The Incredibles vs Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Incredibles vs Beauty and The Beast (1991)


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The Incredibles

The Incredibles vs Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Snow GOAT and the Seven Dwarfs vs. Cinderella.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs vs. Beauty and the Beast (1991).


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Beauty and the beast vs lion king


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

Lion king vs Mr Nanny


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Lion King vs. Mrs. Doubtfire


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Mrs. Doubtfire vs Some Like It Hot


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Some Like it Hot vs. Ball of Fire


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Some Like it Hot

Some Like it Hot vs Cool Runnings


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Cool Runnings vs. Atlantis: The Lost Empire.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Cool runnings vs tthe emperors new groove


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Emperor's New Groove vs Shrek 2


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:mark

The Emperor's New Groove vs. A Bug's Life.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Emperor's New Groove vs. Hitler - Dead or Alive


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

The Emperor's New Groove vs. Peter Pan.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Peter Pan, presumably this is Disney's 1953 Peter Pan, vs Disneys Robin Hood


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Peter Pan vs Wizard of Oz


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

The Wizard of Oz vs Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Wizard of Oz vs. The Red Shoes (1948), the most beautiful movie ever made.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

The Wizard of Oz vs. Lady and the Tramp.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> The Wizard of Oz vs. Lady and the Tramp.


Traitor!!!!!

The Wizard of Oz vs. Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory :mark


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Hides*










-----.

Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory. (1971) vs. Charlie and the Chocolate Factory (2005)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Willy Wonka is better although I have a bit of a nostalgic loving with Charlie and the Chocolate Factory. I saw that one first & enjoyed it as well.

Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory. (1971) vs. How the Grinch Stole Christmas (2000).


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Wildly Wonka and the chocolate factory vs blazing saddles


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory vs Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory

Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory vs The Woman in Red


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

The Woman in Red vs. See No Evil, Hear No Evil.










Gotta watch this movie again. :lol


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

darn, See No Evil, Hear No Evil

See No Evil, Hear No Evil vs Stir Crazy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Stir Crazy vs. Monster Dog


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Stir Crazy

Stir Crazy vs Brewster's Millions (1985)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Stir Crazy vs. An American in Paris


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

American in Paris vs an american werewolf in London


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

An American Werewolf in London vs. Teen Wolf.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

An American Werewolf in London

An American Werewolf in London vs Wolf (1994)


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Wolf (1994) vs. The Wolf of Wall Street.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> Wolf (1994) vs. The Wolf of Wall Street.


That's blasphemy. :thelist 

Wolf vs. The Wolf Man (1941) :mark


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:lol

The Wolf Man vs. The Addams Family.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

**Impatiently waiting for next contestant to reply.**


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The Addams Family

The Addams Family vs Saw


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

The Addams Family vs Ted


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ted vs Ted 2


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Ted 

Ted vs Your Highness


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ted vs. Kick-Ass.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kick-Ass vs. Nightmare on Elm Street 3: Dream Warriors


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nightmare on Elm Street 3: Dream Warriors vs. Scream.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nightmare on Elm Street 3: Dream Warriors vs. Re-Animator


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Re-Animator 

Re-Animator vs Final Destination


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Final Destination is so rewatchable, I love that movie.

Final Destination vs. SAW.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Final Destination is so rewatchable, I love that movie.
> 
> Final Destination vs. SAW.


Over Re-Animator?!










Final Destination vs. Final Destination 3


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Over Re-Animator?!


Personally for me, yes. If I was going to choose one to rewatch it'd be Final Destination every time. :shrug I enjoyed Re-Animator, but not as much as some do.

As for the choices, the first one is the stronger film. Although the third is a fun sequel.

Final Destination vs. The Butterfly Effect.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Final Destination vs. Suspiria (I don't have to add the date until the remake comes out... gonna miss that.)










Have you seen Suspiria, Anna? If so, what did you think?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have, I really liked it. You've put me in a tough position. :lol

Sorry Final Destination.

Suspira vs. Psycho.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Christ that takes some thinking. I'll go with Psycho because of how good Perkins was in it.

Psycho or The Bridge on the River Kwai


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Psycho vs. Abbott and Costello Meet Frankenstein


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Psycho vs. American Psycho.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Why don't you respect the old monsters, SUPA? :sadbecky 

Psycho vs. Horror of Dracula


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Horror of Dracula

Horror of Dracula vs Spawn


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Horror of Dracula vs. The Curse of the Werewolf


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Horror of Dracula vs. The Hound of the Baskervilles


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Horror of Dracula

Horror of Dracula vs Robot Jox


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Horror of Dracula vs. Blade.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Horror of Dracula

Horror of Dracula vs The Guyver


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Horror of Dracula vs. Monsters, Inc.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

About to trigger Phantom real hard.

Monsters, Inc. vs. The Incredibles. :aryep


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The Incredibles

The Incredibles vs Science Ninja Team Gatchaman: The Movie


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

The Incredibles vs. Cars.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Incredibles vs Age of Ultron


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The Incredibles

The Incredibles vs Scrooged


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I should be mourning Dracula... But an Elastigirl run? :mark

The Incredibles vs. Incredibles 2


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Incredibles 2 vs. Cars 2.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cars 2 sucked. :sadbecky

The Incredibles 2 vs. Toy Story 2.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

The Incredibles 2 vs. Pocahontas 2: Journey to a New World


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Incredibles 2 (no "the"... for some reason) vs. Hillbillys in a Haunted House

I am hugging my Elastigirl plushie right now.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Incredibles 2 vs. Bambi 2.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Incredibles 2 vs. The Hunchback of Notre Dame 2


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Incredibles 2 vs. Atlantis 2: Milo's Return.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Incredibles 2 vs. I Dismember Mama

#Ishipit


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Incredibles 2 vs. Tarzan 2.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Incredibles 2 vs. Shrek 2.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Incredibles 2 vs. Aladdin 2: The Return of Jafar.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Incredibles 2 vs. The Suckling


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Incredibles 2 vs. A Nightmare on Elm Street 3: Dream Warriors. :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> Incredibles 2 vs. Aladdin 2: The Return of Jafar.


SUPA, unf--- Anna's mess.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Incredibles 2 vs. The Little Mermaid.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Little Mermaid vs Beauty and the Beast (1991)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I didn't want to vote against NOES3 and Anna knew that.

Oh, and The Fourth Wall is actually Anna Kendrick. 

Incredibles 2 vs. The Devil's Rain

EDIT:

Darn you, Jepsan!

The Little Mermaid vs. Fantasia :mark

(GIF COMING SOON!)


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

It was a good run while it lasted. :sadbecky

Fantasia vs. A Goofy Movie.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

the goofy movie vs son in law 

pauly shore battle


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

A Goofy Movie vs. That's My Boy.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

A Goofy Movie vs. Ferngully


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

A Goofy Movie vs. The Castle of Cagliostro :mark


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

A Goofy Movie vs. Mickey's Christmas Carol


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

A Goofy Movie vs. Lilo & Stitch.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Lilo & Stitch is my shit.










Lilo & Stitch vs. The Lion King.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Lion King vs Zootopia


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

The Lion King vs. Hercules.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Did A Goofy Movie seriously beat The Castle of Cagliostro and Mickey's Christmas Carol?! 

EVERYONE IS INSANE EXCEPT FOR ME!!!!!!

The Lion King vs. Alice in Wonderland (1951) :mark


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> EVERYONE IS INSANE EXCEPT FOR ME!!!!!!


We're all mad here...

Alice in Wonderland (1951) vs. Alice in Wonderland (1966) (The creepy-as-hell monotone Alice one)


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Alice in Wonderland (1951)

Alice in Wonderland (1951) vs Avatar


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Avatar vs Titanic


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

:surprise:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Avatar sucks aside from the technical aspects. Titanic is a genuinely good film.

Titanic vs. Revolutionary Road.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Titanic vs. Despicable Me.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Titanic vs. Shutter Island.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Shutter Island vs. Inception


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Inception vs Transformers the Movie


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Transformers the Movie

Transformers the Movie vs The Last Airbender


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Transformers the Movie vs. Power Rangers the Movie (original)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Transformers the Movie vs Transformers (2007)


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

That's an easy one

*The Transformers: The Movie*










*FOREVER FOREVER*










Vs

*Surf Ninjas*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Transformers: The Movie vs. The War of the Gargantuas :mark


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

The Transformers: The Movie vs. The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Transformers: The Movie vs. Blacula :mark

Goofy title... but William Marshall is legitimately one of cinema's greatest vampires.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Lmao that's an actual movie?! :lol Might check it out.

Blacula vs. Blackenstein.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Heck yeah it's a real movie! Every man, woman, and ghoul should see Blacula!!

Blacula vs. Dr. Black, Mr. Hyde


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Dr. Black, Mr. Hyde vs Frankenstein Created Woman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lord Trigon said:


> Dr. Black, Mr. Hyde vs Frankenstein Created Woman


:goaway

Frankenstein Created Woman :mark vs. Ebony, Ivory and Jade


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Yeezus, that's a thing? O.O

Frankenstein Created Woman vs Peeping Tom


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Peeping Tom vs. Lara Croft: Tomb Raider.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Peeping Tom vs. Hercules in the Haunted World :mark


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Hercules in the Haunted World vs Batman (1989)


----------



## thelaughingman (Jul 5, 2016)

Batman vs Little Shop of Horror


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Batman (1989) vs The Dark Knight


----------



## thelaughingman (Jul 5, 2016)

The Dark Knight vs Terminator 2: Judgement day


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*sigh*

T2 vs. Alien :mark


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Terminator 2: Judgement Day vs Kindergarten Cop


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:no

Kindergarten Cop vs. The Elephant Man


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kindergarten Cop vs. Last Action Hero


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Last Action Hero vs. Jingle All The Way.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Last Action Hero vs. The Red Shoes (1948), one of the most beautiful movies ever made.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Last Action Hero vs Predator


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Predator vs True Lies


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You people are insane! :bearer

Predator vs. The Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

The Rocky Horror Picture Show vs. Killer Klowns From Outer Space


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

The Rocky Horror Picture Show vs. Scream 3.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Rocky Horror Picture Show vs. House on Haunted Hill.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Price/Castle vs. Price/Castle, y'all!

House on Haunted Hill vs. The Tingler


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

House on Haunted Hill vs. The Raven


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

House on Haunted Hill vs. The Exorcist.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

House on Haunted Hill vs. The Abominable Dr. Phibes :mark


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

The Abominable Dr. Phibes.....

The Abominable Dr. Phibes vs. The Texas Chain Saw Massacre (1974)


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

The Abominable Dr. Phibes vs. Dr. Phibes Rises Again


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Abominable Dr. Phibes vs. The Four Skulls of Jonathan Drake


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

The Abominable Dr. Phibes vs. The Pit and the Pendulum


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

The Abominable Dr. Phibes vs Home Alone


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Home Alone

Home Alone vs Jumanji


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Jumanji

Jumanji (1995) vs. Jumanji (2017)


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Jumanji (2017) COME AT ME BRO

Jumanji (2017) vs. Rampage


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Jumanji (2017) vs. The Scorpion King


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Jumanji (2017)

Jumanji (2017) vs The Fate of the Furious


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

JUMANJI 2017 IS UNSTOPPABLE BABY! 

:applause

Jumanji (2017) vs. Skyscraper


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Jumanji (2017) vs A Christmas Story


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Jumanji (2017)

Right, enough is enough now. Know your role Jumanji...

Jumanji (2017) vs The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jumanji: Welcome to the Jungle vs. Black Christmas (1974)


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Jumanji: Welcome to the Jungle

Jumanji: Welcome to the Jungle vs The Boss Baby


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Boss Baby vs. Paprika


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

The Boss Baby vs. Bolt


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bolt vs Frozen


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Frozen vs. Tangled


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tangled vs. The Incredibles.

I can't do Frozen. :goaway


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Tangled vs. Brave


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Did you just vote for Tangled over The Incredibles?! That's it!










Brave vs. Cars.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Brave vs Alice in Wonderland (50's animated version)

I was ninja'd but it doesn't matter as my pick doesn't change.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Alice in Wonderland vs Ace Ventura


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Alice in Wonderland vs. Tinkerbell


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

You guys disappoint me. :sadbecky 

Alice in Wonderland vs. Beauty and the Beast.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Haven't seen the animated BatB, but I liked the live action better than I liked the animated AiW. And I'm confident I'd like the animated BatB at least as much as I liked the live action. 

SO MATHS SAYS BEAUTY AND THE BEAST WINS.

Beauty and the Beast vs Treasure Planet


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Beauty and the Beast vs. The Neverending Story


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Beauty and the Beast vs the Fox and the Hound


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

The Fox and the Hound vs. Robin Hood


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Robin Hood vs Prince Of Thieves


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Robin Hood vs. The Sword in the Stone


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The Sword in the Stone

The Sword in the Stone vs Dumbo


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I gotta watch The Sword In The Stone now. Robin Hood is one of my all time favourite Disneys.

The Sword In The Stone I'll say, because I've never seen either, but I have far more interest in Arthurian Legend (although all the versions of it suck, I want to see it done right) than I do in some elephant with big ears. Even though I'm worried about the critical response to TSITS.

The Sword In The Stone vs The Hateful Eight

Fuck, thought I was in the wrong thread for a second...


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

The Hateful Eight vs 12 Angry Men

because they're closed in a room, eh


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

12 Angry Men vs. 12 Monkeys


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

12 Angry Men

12 Angry Men vs The Green Mile


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Green Mile vs The Edge of Seventeen (2016)


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Green Mile vs. Shawshank Redemption


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Shawshank Redemption vs Fear And Loathing In Las Vegas


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas vs. The Trip


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Trip vs Doctor Strange


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Doctor Strange vs. Howard The Duck


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Doctor Strange vs. The Imitation Game


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange vs. Re-Animator


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

I've never heard of that, reviews look good though, might check it out. 

Doctor Strange (by default) or The Fly? (1980s version)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cronenberg's Fly is a clas-sick, but I do love a run for my boy...

Doctor Strange vs. An American Werewolf in London


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

AWIL vs. The Adventures of Mark Twain


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

An American Werewolf in London vs Don't Be a Menace to South Central While Drinking Your Juice in the Hood


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

American Werewolf vs. An American in Paris


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

American Werewolf vs Alien


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

American Werewolf vs. The Howling 2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

American Werewolf vs. WolfCop.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

American Werewolf vs. Teen Wolf


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

American Werewolf vs. Dazed and Confused


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

American Werewolf vs. Beauty and the Beast (1946)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Beauty And The Beast 1946, because without it, we may not have the Disney classic. I don't know.

Beauty And The Beast 1946 vs Beauty And The Beast 1991.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Beauty And The Beast (1946) vs. Alice in Wonderland (1951)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Alice In Wonderland 1951, even though I didn't really like it. Yes, I have seen the film.

Alice In Wonderland 1951 vs The Hunchback of Notre Dame 1996


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alice in Wonderland (1951) vs. The Little Mermaid (1989)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Still Alice In Wonderland. The Little Mermaid is still on my list of Disney films I need to get to.

Alice In Wonderland 1951 vs Wonder Woman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alice in Wonderland (1951) vs. The Great Mouse Detective


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Great Mouse Detective, with Vincent Price as Professor Ratigan. Saw it last month or the month before. It's pretty good. It's not the most exciting Sherlock story that's ever been told, but it was good.

The Great Mouse Detective vs The Simpsons Movie


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

The Simpsons Movie by default. I haven't seen The Great Mouse Detective.

The Simpsons Movie vs. Superbad


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

The Simpsons Movie vs Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Simpsons Movie vs Iron Man


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Simpsons Movie vs Scooby-Doo on Zombie Island


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Simpsons Movie vs The Nice Guys, which will probably be voted out because nobody saw it, which makes me sad.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

I saw it. Great movie. In fact, I own it, one of my favourites of 2016

The Nice Guys vs. 10 Cloverfield Lane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

10 Cloverfield Lane vs. The Thing from Another World.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> I saw it. Great movie. In fact, I own it, one of my favourites of 2016
> 
> The Nice Guys vs. 10 Cloverfield Lane


Success, my reverse psychology worked.

.....and then this guy just puts 10 Cloverfield Lane over one of the best movies of the decade because that shitty actress was in it. fpalm


----------



## Cmpunk77 (Jun 27, 2019)

The Thing from another world or Forest Gump


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

The Thing from another world vs. JAWS 2


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

The Thing From Another World vs. Alice In Wonderland


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alice in Wonderland vs South Park: Bigger, Longer & Uncut


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

South Park: Bigger, Longer & Uncut

South Park: Bigger, Longer & Uncut vs Team America: World Police


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

South Park: Bigger, Longer & Uncut vs Spawn


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

South Park: Bigger, Longer & Uncut vs Scary Movie


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Scary Movie vs Scream


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Scary Movie

Scary Movie vs Arachnophobia


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Scary Movie vs Space Jam


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Scary Movie

Scary Movie vs Fast Times at Ridgemont High


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Scary Movie vs Cruel Intentions


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cruel Intentions vs I Know What You Did Last Summer


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I Know What You Did Last Summer vs. Deep Red


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Deep Red vs Black Christmas :mark


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Black Christmas

Black Christmas vs The Hills Have Eyes


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Black Christmas vs Batman: Mask of the Phantasm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Black Christmas (1974) vs. Captain Blood (1935)


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Black Christmas (1974) vs Anaconda (1997)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Anaconda (1997) vs The Greatest Showman (2017)


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Anaconda vs. Piranha 3DD


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Anaconda vs Dont tell mom the babysitters dead


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Anaconda vs. The Jungle Book


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Anaconda vs Jurassic Park


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Jurassic Park vs Wolf of Wallstreet


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Wolf of Wallstreet vs Masters of the Universe (1987)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Wolf of Wallstreet vs The Godfather Part II


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Wolf of Wallstreet vs Star Wars: A New Hope


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Wolf of Wall street vs Wall Street


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wolf of Wall Street vs. Class of Nuke 'Em High


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Class of Nuke 'Em High vs. The Toxic Avenger 2


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

toxic avenger 2 vs the return of swamp thing


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Return of Swamp Thing vs The Handmaiden (2016)


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> The Return of Swamp Thing vs The Handmaiden (2016)


The Handmaiden vs Her


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Handmaiden vs. Lady Vengeance


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Lady Vengeance vs old boy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lady Vengeance vs. Lady Snowblood

Goodbye forever.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Lady Snowblood vs. Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon


----------



## Odinsraven (Dec 7, 2019)

crouching tiger, hidden dragon vs drunken master


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Drunken Master vs Rumble in the Bronx


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Drunken Master vs. Kungfu Yoga


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Drunken Master vs. Drunken Master II


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Drunken Master vs Police Story 4: First Strike
-so alcohol makes you want to fight, who'd have thunk it


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Drunken master vs Super Cop


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Drunken Master vs The Goodfellas


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Drunken Master vs. Project A


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Over Goodfellas?

Project A, just because. 

Project A vs Labyrinth (which is an absolute fucking disaster of a movie I just watched for the first time. Good lord.)


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Project A vs Ronin


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Ronin v Crimes of Grindlewald


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ronin vs Fight Club


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Fight Club vs Léon: The Professional


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Fight club vs Natural Born Killers


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Natural Born Killers vs. Tromeo and Juliet


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Tromeo and Juliet vs. Poultrygeist - Night of the Chicken Dead


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Poultrygeist - Night of the Chicken Dead vs. WILD CARD!!!! (ANY MOVIE YOU WANT, YOU LUCKY DOG!)


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Poultrygeist - Night of the Chicken Dead vs. Zombie Ass - Toilet of the Dead


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Poultrygeist vs. Bye Bye Birdie


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Bye Bye birdie vs Enter The Dragon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oof. That's a toughie. 

Bye Bye Birdie vs. Band of Outsiders


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Bye bye birdie vs yankee doodle dandy


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

bye bye birdie

Gangs of New York or There Will Be Blood


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anyway...

Bye Bye Birdie vs. House of Dark Shadows


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Bye Bye Birdie v bRotherhood


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bye Bye Birdie vs. Kiss Me Kate


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Im a sucker for shakespeare
Kiss me kate vs 10 things I hate about you


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ah! Another Bardolator!

Kiss Me Kate vs. Chimes at Midnight


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Anyway...

Gangs of New York vs Heat


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That guy didn't play by the rules! It's Shakespeare or Shakespeare!

Try playing a movie you like. Maybe I'll pick it...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I misread his post. I thought you just ignored it, but after I realized he didn't, I just kept it that way to mess with you. 

No, you won't pick it. You like those old, low budget movies too much. Besides, I do like Gangs of New York and Heat. 

Whatever movie you picked last vs Batman: Mask of the Phantasm, the only theatrically released Batman movie that accurately depicts Batman.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Batman: Mask of the Phantasm vs. Heat 

I'm an entertainer. It's my job to read the audience.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Batman: Mask of the Phantasm vs The Naked Gun: From The Files of Police Squad!


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Batman: Mask of the Phantasm vs Book of Eli


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Naked Gun vs Airplane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Batman: Mask of the Phantasm vs. Casablanca


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Naked Gun or Airplane vs Casablanca


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Casablanca vs. Duck Soup


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Casablanca vs Psycho


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Psycho vs The Craft


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Psycho vs. The 400 Blows


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Psycho vs The Great Muppet Caper


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Psycho vs Taxi Driver


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Psycho vs. What Ever Happened to Baby Jane?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Psycho vs The Wolf of Wall Street


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Psycho vs. Man with a Movie Camera


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Psycho vs. Cannonball Run 2


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Psycho vs The Streak


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Psycho vs Strangers on a Train


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Psycho vs Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Did you just watch that? It's a goodie. 

Psycho vs. Twisted Nerve


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

Psycho vs Rear Window


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Psycho vs Police Academy


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Psycho vs Barry Lyndon


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Psycho vs Perfume


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Psycho vs Friday


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Psycho vs. Cléo from 5 to 7


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Psycho vs. The Shinning


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Psycho vs. F for Fake


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

F for Fake vs V for Vendetta


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

F for Fake vs. Dial "M" for Murder


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dial M.

Dial M for Murder vs When a Stranger Calls


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dial M for Murder vs. Eraserhead


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dial M for Murder

vs

Cinderella Man


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Cinderella Man vs Freaks


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Cinderella Man

vs

Raging Bull


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Raging Bull vs Rocky


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Raging Bull 

vs 

Ford v Ferrari


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Ford vs Ferrari vs Jason vs Freddy


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ford v Ferrari 

vs

Captain America: Civil War


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Captain America Civil War vs Gettysburg


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Captain America Civil War vs Men In Black


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Captain America Civil War vs Spider-Man 2


----------



## Mr Charismatic (Oct 28, 2019)

Captain America: Civil War vs The Avengers 4


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not cinema.










Avengers 4: The Dream Master vs. Citizen Kane


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Citizen Kane vs Raiders of the Lost Ark


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Raiders Of The Lost Ark vs The Last Crusade


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Raiders Of The Lost Ark vs The Hangover 1


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Raiders Of The Lost Ark vs The Longest Yard (2005)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Raiders Of The Lost Ark vs Rogue One (2016)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Raiders Of The Lost Ark vs Wild Things (1998)


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Raiders Of The Lost Ark vs Zapped


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Raiders Of The Lost Ark vs Back to the Future


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Back to the Future vs Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure vs. Time After Time


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure vs Titanic


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure vs Predestination


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Predestination vs The Final Destination


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Final Destination vs. Polyester


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

The Final Destination vs the Last Starfighter


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Final Destination vs Ant-Man and the Wasp


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

The Final Destination vs Tomb Raider The Cradle Of Life


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Tomb Raider The Cradle Of Life vs Sleepwalkers


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Sleepwalkers vs Pacific Rim


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Pacific Rim vs Boogie Nights (1997)


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

Pacific Rim vs A time to kill


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

A time to kill vs Black Rain (1989)


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

Black Rain vs The Game(Michael Douglas, Sean Penn)


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Black Rain vs Masters Of The Universe


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

Black Rain vs State of Grace


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Black Rain vs Eternal Sunshine of The Spotless Mind


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

Black Rain vs Commando(Arnold)


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Black Rain vs I Declare War


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Black Rain vs The Disaster Artist


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

The Disaster Artist vs The Room


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Room vs Batman and Robin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Room vs. The Apartment


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

the room vs birdemic


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

The Room vs The Last Samurai


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Idk what the room is but that one 
The room vs. Up in Smoke (Cheech and Chongs first movie)


----------



## Bobby Lee (Jul 29, 2014)

Up in Smoke (Cheech and Chongs first movie)
vs 
Half Baked


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

up in smoke vs harold and kumar go to white castle


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Up in Smoke vs Harold and Kumar Escape From Guantanamo Bay


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Up in Smoke vs Wayne’s World


----------



## The Fourth Wall (5 mo ago)

Wayne’s World vs. Friday


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Wayne’s world vs interstellar


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Wayne's world vs The Mask


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Wayne’s World vs Prisoners


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

waynes world vs ladies man


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Ladies man vs. Anchorman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Ladies Man vs. A Night at the Opera


----------



## ribi (5 mo ago)

A Night at the Opera vs. Star Trek II - The Wrath of Khan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

A Night at the Opera vs. Way Out West


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A Night at the Opera vs The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

The Cabniet of Dr Calgari vs Werewolves on Wheels


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari vs. Mad Love


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

The Cabninet of Dr Calgiri vs. Children Should Not Play with Dead Things.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

The Cabninet of Dr Calgiri vs. Beavis and Butthead Do America


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari vs. Do Revenge


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari vs. Doc Hollywood


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

The cabinet of dr caligari vs the island of dr moreau


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari vs. Island of Lost Souls


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Island of Lost Souls vs. The Island of Dr. Moreau the 70's version.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

the island of dr moreau vs shutter island


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

shutter island vs, The Island


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

the island vs the menu


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Menu vs. Parents


----------

